# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Compte rendu de l'enqute communautaire pour le club developpez.com

## Malick

*Compte rendu de l'enqute communautaire pour le club developpez.com,*
*quelles sont les amliorations que vous souhaitez en priorit ?*

Chers membres du Club,

Le 8 janvier 2018, LittleWhite a mis en ligne un formulaire visant  mieux connatre la communaut du club developpez.com, cela afin de permettre d'amliorer le club avec des contenus et services qui rpondent au maximum  vos attentes.

Vous avez t 358  participer  cette enqute et nous vous en remercions grandement. Voici une synthse des rsultats obtenus ; il convient cependant de prciser qu'aucune technique n'a t mise en place pour savoir qui a rpondu quoi. Comme vous avez pu le remarquer,  aucun moment il ne vous a t demand votre pseudo ce sont donc des rsultats prsents de faon anonyme.

 ::fleche::  *Les rubriques les plus visites*

L'exploitation des rponses obtenues dans le cadre de cette enqute montre que 94,4 % des rpondants savent que Developpez.com est compos de rubriques. Sur la mme lance, les rubriques qui semblent plus intressantes au vu des rsultats se prsentent comme suit :


L'analyse du graphique ci-dessus nous informe sur le fait que les cinq premires rubriques qui vous intressent le plus sont Dveloppement Web (26 voix), Java (24 voix), .NET (20 voix), Programmation (16 voix) et Systmes (11 voix). 

Par ailleurs, nous vous informons qu'une analyse plus gnrale du niveau de frquentation des rubriques a t effectue sur l'ensemble des 4 millions de visiteurs mensuels du club. Cette dernire, qui n'a port que sur le mois de janvier dans son intgralit, a permis d'obtenir les rsultats consigns dans le tableau ci-aprs  :

**
Comme vous pouvez le constater, la rubrique Accueil, qui est de surcrot le portail principal o la plupart des actualits sont publies, occupe la premire place des rubriques les plus populaires en totalisant 31,2 % des visites. La rubrique Java quant  elle (7,4 % des visites) est en deuxime position du classement et est suivie par respectivement les rubriques Python (5,3 %), MS Office (4,9 %), Access (4,3 %), C et PHP avec 3,7 %, etc.

 ::fleche::  *Les pages les plus visites*

En ce qui concerne les pages les plus populaires, l'enqute fait apparatre les rsultats ci-aprs :


L'analyse du graphique ci-dessus qui dcoule des rsultats de l'enqute montre que les actualits intressent le plus les membres du club. Les pages cours/tutoriels ainsi que les pages Livres et les FAQ viennent respectivement en deuxime, troisime et quatrime position dans le classement.

Comparativement aux rsultats de l'enqute, les statistiques enregistres par Developpez.com sur les 4 millions d'utilisateurs du club et relatives aux pages les plus populaires sur le mois de janvier 2018 se prsentent ainsi :


On constate que sur le mois de janvier 2018, les tutoriels (39 %) occupent la plus haute marge du podium en termes de popularit. Les actualits (18 %) quant  elles viennent en deuxime position et sont respectivement suivies par les index de portail (16 %), les pages cours (13 %), les pages de tlchargements (6 %), les FAQ (5 %).

 ::fleche::  *Frquence des visites*

Dans cette partie de l'enqute, 44,4 % des votants ont affirm consulter plusieurs fois par jour Developpez.com. Paralllement, 27,9 % des votants soutiennent consulter le site une fois par jour, alors que 21,2 % dclarent qu'ils s'y rendent plusieurs fois par semaine. La proportion des votants qui ont dclar consulter Developpez.com une fois par semaine ou quelques fois par mois se chiffre  2,5 % et 3,1 %.

* Rseaux sociaux*

Pour ce qui est des rseaux sociaux, les lments de rponse que nous avons montrent que :
78,2 % sont non inscrits aux flux RSS ;88,8 % n'aiment pas la page Facebook ;92,2 % ne suivent pas Developpez.com sur Twitter.
On remarque que ces rsultats sont plutt  faibles . On peut donc se laisser aller  penser que la majorit d'entre vous continue  prfrer utiliser le site du club directement plutt que d'accder aux contenus indirectement via les rseaux sociaux. 

 ::fleche::  *Question sur la ligne ditoriale (qu'en pensez-vous) ?*

L'exploitation des rponses  cette question nous a permis de slectionner quelques remarques intressantes et constructives :

suffisamment vaste pour trouver un sujet intressant chaque jour ;a manque de contenu technique et il y a certaines technos pour lesquelles on ne voit rien passer, c'est dommage ;j'aimerais un peu plus de projets complets de dveloppement web. De A  Z ;les actualits couvrent un large spectre du domaine IT ;contenus de bonne qualit qui ne tombent pas dans le pige  publier le plus vite possible , mais au contraire prend le temps d'tre rdig ;oui, certains articles pourraient tre un tout petit peu plus approfondis. Rarement, mais parfois, j'ai une sensation d'une simple traduction de l'article d'origine.
Dans l'ensemble vous tes plutt satisfaits du service, mme si quelques critiques constructives reviennent souvent.
Ensuite, vous nous avez indiqu vouloir des actualits plus techniques (77,8 %), un peu plus d'actualits grand public, des actualits un peu plus dtailles et longues, mais pas ncessairement plus d'interviews (avis trs partags, ou indiffrents) et un peu plus de reportages de confrences (malgr une majorit indiffrente).

Vous arrivez sur les actualits grce au portail (76,9 %), au flux RSS (19,5 %), au forum (14,2 %), aux rseaux sociaux (7,5 %) et  la newsletter (7 %). Encore une fois, malgr la prsence de Developpez.com sur les rseaux sociaux ou encore,  la disponibilit des flux RSS, ceux-ci sont trs peu utiliss.

87,5 % des votants savent qu'il est possible de contribuer  Developpez.com, mais 80,8 % n'ont jamais contribu au site. Parmi ceux-ci, 61,7 % n'ont pas du tout song  contribuer. 90 membres ont prcis la raison et la majorit pense ne pas avoir le temps. Certains pensent aussi ne pas avoir le niveau.

358 membres ont rpondu  la question de l'entraide sur Developpez.com. 16,7 % n'ont jamais reu d'aide sur Developpez.com (tout en ayant demand). La majorit est aide grce aux tutoriels (70,5 %), puis sur le forum (59,5 %). Viennent ensuite les FAQ (35,1 %) et, pour finir, le chat (4,7 %).
56,3 % des votants dclarent qu'ils n'ont jamais apport de l'aide aux autres sur le forum (ce n'est pas grave  :;): ). La majorit restante (41,2 %) aide  travers le forum et 6,1 %  travers le chat. Quelques personnes aident par MP/par e-mail et normalement, cela est contraire au principe d'change et d'un forum (car si quelqu'un a besoin de la mme aide, il ne trouvera pas la solution sur Google, par exemple).

 ::fleche::  *2D/3D/Jeux*

Ensuite, on arrive aux questions spcifiques  la rubrique *2D/3D/Jeux* (dont 48,2 % des rpondants y trouvent un intrt).

87,9 % souhaitent des actualits lies aux outils de cration de jeux vido (ce que le responsable de ladite rubrique pensait dj avoir couvert, mais il est effectivement possible de faire mieux), 70,5 % souhaitent des actualits lies au monde de la cration de jeux vido (studios, lois, succs), 40,5 % souhaitent des actualits lies aux jeux vido de manire gnrale (sorties, descriptions de patchs...), chose que la rubrique ne couvre pas du tout, sachant qu'il y a pas mal de sites concurrents sur ce domaine et que ce n'est pas directement li au dveloppement et 37 % souhaitent des actualits lies au matriel pour joueurs.

Aussi, de manire parse, vous avez demand :

des actualits sur les jeux libres ;des interviews ;des articles de dcouverte sur des technologies peu utilises ou bien plus pointues ;des tutoriels franais et pas juste des vidos ;des prsentations de projets des membres.
De manire plus ouverte, LittleWhite, le responsable de la rubrique a demand quel type de tutoriels vous souhaiteriez lire :

tout ce qui est ncessaire pour crer un jeu : principalement de la programmation, mais pas que ;systme de replay, rseau, architecture, machines  tats...des tutoriels sur les outils techniques (Blender, Unity...), mais aussi  tout public  (RPG Maker, Tyrano Builder...). Des tutoriels sur la conception comme le scnario, comment faire du level design, ou bien grer ds le dbut de la conception la possibilit de localisation (traduction)...crer des jeux modernes de A  Z (pas des casse-briques et pas non plus des jeux AAA ;des tutoriels sur l'API Vulkan ;technique d'animation, lien entre dveloppeurs et graphistes, outils utiliss, dveloppement sur mobile, gestion rseau, etc. ;le B-A-BA, cela permettrait de limiter les messages J'aiUneSuperIdeFaitesLeDev ;framework de cration de jeux, conseils, tips, techniques (gnration procdurale...) ;tutoriels sur le dveloppement et l'utilisation de moteurs de jeu.
Et de mme pour la FAQ :

FAQ sur les API modernes pour le rendu (DX12, Vulkan). Moteurs de jeux (Unity, Unreal Engine, etc.) ;techniques, mthodes, bouts de code ;bonnes pratiques ;un glossaire des types de jeux, des outils les plus rpandus et des expressions/mots techniques du milieu ;des astuces pour progresser dans le dveloppement de jeux ;des trucs et astuces pour programmer plus aisment ;comment dbuter, quelles technologies utiliser et pourquoi.

 ::fleche::  *Hardware*

Ensuite, on arrive aux questions spcifiques  la rubrique Hardware (dont 56,5 % des rpondants y trouvent un intrt).

Parmi les rpondants, nous avons 96,6 % souhaitant connatre les innovations (nouvelles batteries...), 74,9 % des actualits de nouvelles machines/priphriques, 27,1 % des actualits sur les priphriques des joueurs. Aussi, en vrac, nous avons :
tout ce qui n'est pas grand public (matriel serveurs, rseaux embarqus) ;Raspberry Pi et assimils ;des retours sur les annonces faites dans les salons ;des comparaisons de matriels ;les problmes sur les matriels ;les objets connects ;l'lectronique embarque ;des conceptions personnelles.
De manire plus ouverte,LittleWhite a demand quel type de tutoriels vous souhaiteriez lire :
lectronique numrique (FPGA) ;Arduino / rpi / lectronique ;Configuration du matriel (serveurs par exemple) ;Pirater son matriel ;les diffrents types de liaisons SATA USB ;des tutos sur comment coupler programmation et hardware ;tutoriel sur les microprocesseurs (bases  connatre, diffrentes architectures, langage ASM) ; tutoriels plus spcifiques sur Raspberry pi ou Arduino (faire une voiture tlcommande, un drone) ; en gnral, dans cette rubrique, essayer d'avoir des tutoriels plus concrets mme si je sais que l'on ne va pas fabriquer son propre microprocesseur chez soi ;system distribu, reactive programming, tls ;comment brancher et configurer un nouveau matriel ;sujet trs technique, Open Hardware ;slection du matriel, explications des technos ;une section pour le hardware RPi, Arduino et robotique amateur dans son ensemble (ou une rubrique hardware ajoute dans la rubrique RPi ^^).
Et de mme pour la FAQ :
comment raliser des benchmarks ;plus de dtails sur la diffrence entre les architectures ;sur l'architecture des ordinateurs : savoir par quoi commencer pour ne pas  partir dans tous les sens  et pouvoir avoir l'impression d'voluer ; le plus difficile lorsque l'on ne connat pas le domaine est de savoir ce qu'il serait intressant d'apprendre ;supprimez les FAQ (idiotes) au profit de tutoriels (intelligents) ;compatibilit entre matriels, tests, retour sur fiabilit constructeurs.
Pour finir, voici ce que vous pensez de la rubrique :
comme la partie jeux, pas assez mise en avant ; amliorer avec plus de tutoriels actualiss ; le plus gros problme selon moi est que l'on trouve des tutoriels datant parfois de plus de dix ans et mme lorsqu'il y a indiqu  mise  jour en 2017  par exemple, on n'a pas le rationnel (ce qui a t modifi, qui n'est plus d'actualit) au moins dans une petite introduction ;les tutoriels sont vraiment trs prcieux pour les dbutants comme moi qui auraient d mieux suivre en techno au collge ;pourrait mieux faire...
Et une quinzaine de rpondants disant que c'est bien/pas mal/sympa....

 ::fleche::  *Rponses  la question : quel message souhaitez-vous laisser  l'quipe de Developpez.com ?*

Sur ce point, nous vous prsentons ci-dessous une slection de rponses parmi celles que nous avons reues :

bon courage  vous, votre site est gnial ;bravo  toute l'quipe ;bravo depuis ces dcennies d'existence, c'est une rfrence ;bravo pour votre formidable travail, c'est toujours un plaisir chaque matin de vous lire avant le travail...c'est toujours un plaisir de passer sur le site et de dcouvrir des tutoriels intressants mme par hasard et qui donnent envie de s'y intresser ;continuez votre travail, je prends beaucoup de plaisir  venir sur votre site ;continuez comme cela au niveau de votre ligne ditoriale ainsi que sur le partage de connaissances via les tutos ;courage ! Vous faites un travail formidable !flicitations pour la richesse du site et la vitalit des forums que je visite ;flicitations. Le site fonctionne parfaitement, il est pratique d'utilisation. Les lments y sont en gnral de bonne qualit ;j'adore le site depuis bientt dix ans, c'est une grande chance d'avoir un support tel que celui-ci ;j'apprcie vraiment l'thique de Developpez.com, et j'aime avoir un flux d'actualits rgulier qui intresse. Merci pour votre travail !mais, vraiment, votre site est superbe dans son contenu. Merci  toute lquipe pour ce que vous faites. Vous tes mon site-veille coup de cur. Je vous consulte surtout sur le flux RSS au travail, mais je devrais davantage prendre le temps de vous consulter le week-end. Surtout si vous travaillez sur une rubrique  cration de jeux  qui, sincrement, m'intresse au plus haut point !merci pour ce site gnial qui m'a accompagn depuis le tout dbut des annes 2000. Le contenu est trs pertinent, la pub n'entache pas la lecture. Ce site est pour moi un modle du genre. Bonne anne 2018 ;pour moi, la rfrence en franais. Continuez comme a ;quoi qu'il advienne, je vous flicite et vous encourage pour la suite. Bravo et merci pour tout ;trs bon travail, vous me permettez de faire des pauses en lisant des articles intressants ! Et les tutos sont, pour une large majorit, complets et trs utiles !!!vous avez une bonne plate-forme qui tourne bien, ne laissez pas filer a ;vous faites un super travail, ce site est une mine d'or, longue vie  Developpez.com !!vous faites du bon travail, Developpez.com est un trs gros site franais, on en entend parler partout. (J'aimerais bien une nouvelle version du front.)

 ::fleche::  *Mots de la fin*

Prs de 61,8 % des membres qui ont particip  l'enqute soutiennent qu'ils visitent d'autres sites que Developpez.com (ce qui est normal), et indiquent les raisons suivantes :

pas assez d'actualits. Contenu pas toujours trs pouss. Par contre, pas d'autre site aussi vari !le manque de mise  jour de certains tutoriels et FAQ ;il est toujours bon de forger son propre avis avec plusieurs sources ;une mise  niveau de lesthtique du site et de la navigation  travers celui-ci ;un environnement plus convivial serait un plus, parfois un peu fourre-tout ;plus de contenu sur les OS ;la version smartphone est  revoir ;le manque d'articles/tutos techniques de dveloppement dans les rubriques qui mintressent. Alors oui, il y en a dj, mais pas assez, ou ils sont obsoltes  cause des volutions des technos ;un manque danalyse (prise de position ?) sur les sujets IT ;pourquoi ne pas proposer des articles d'actualits  faire rdiger par la communaut comme sur Wikipedia, devant obtenir l'aval des admins/webmasters avant diffusion ;des tutoriels et cours rcents, meilleures pratiques d'un langage, vido.

videmment, la rponse la plus courante est celle lie  la diversification des sources.

Aussi, nous avons demand sur quelles tches l'quipe de Developpez.com devrait se concentrer et voil un rcapitulatif des rponses obtenues :

la bonne ambiance sur le site ;refonte du portail (un peu  vieillot ) ;UX et design du site ;meilleure lisibilit, ergonomie...organisation des tutoriels/FAQ pour retrouver plus facilement l'aide ou l'information dont on a besoin ;interface trop vieille ;simplification de la navigation sur le site via mobile ;la rdaction/analyse d'articles et de sujets IT et non la traduction d'articles en anglais sur l'IT ;relook : sans forcment changer la disposition des lments, revoir les couleurs, refaire des images ;https://gabarit.developpez.be/images/logo.png <= c'est laid ! (logo du forum) ;des news sur la blockchain, pas uniquement le prix du bitcoin, mais des articles sur les altcoins et la technologie en elle-mme, et plus prcisment les projets qui les accompagnent. Amener une critique constructive et technique sur les projets. En quoi certains sont innovants ? Quelles en sont les caractristiques techniques ? etc. ;la prsentation des outils de dveloppement, des tutoriels ;la qualit et la diversit des articles ;rdaction article et amlioration portail ;amliorer la modration des forums ;la qualit des informations ;peut-tre rendre plus facile (ou plus conviviale) la recherche dans les forums...communaut et lisibilit du site (il doit tre effrayant pour les nouveaux) ;redynamiser certaines rubriques, plus de news avec un niveau technique suprieur, plus de bnvoles ;le design fait trs vieillot et je trouve que la lecture d'articles y est trs pnible (largeur trs grande et texte trs petit). La plupart du temps, je passe plutt par le mode Lecture de Firefox ;la refonte du site en version mobile. La version actuelle du site mobile n'est pas ergonomique. Je suis donc oblig de passer en  mode desktop  pour consulter le site. Je pense que d'autres passent  un autre site avec une interface puis sympathique...travailler le rfrencement des tutoriels dans Google. Promouvoir les actualits/infos/tutoriels en franais.

Et 43,2 % sont prts  aider !

En mots finals, une grande majorit (parmi les 231 rponses) remercie Developpez.com et encourage l'quipe.

*Conclusion*

Tout d'abord, merci d'avoir jou le jeu. Vos avis sont trs intressants et permettent  l'quipe de Developpez.com de mieux se focaliser pour mieux rpondre  vos attentes. Aussi, il ne faut pas oublier que la communaut est anime par des bnvoles et mme si vous n'avez qu'une heure par jour, ou ne serait-ce, qu'une heure par semaine, il est totalement possible d'crire des actualits ou encore, des tutoriels intressants (et mme si cela est mainstream, car cela permet de mettre  jour les ressources). En effet, contribuer ne prend pas autant de temps que cela ne parat.
Aussi, ce formulaire tait une premire et nous esprons pouvoir renouveler l'exprience. 

Nos sincres remerciements  LittleWhite qui a cr cette enqute et sans qui cet article n'aurait pas t possible.

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous pouvoir faire quelque chose pour amliorer les choses ? Notamment en participant  la rdaction d'actualits, de tutoriels, traductions, corrections, tlchargements, codage pour le site... *Contactez-nous* maintenant !

----------


## blbird

Hello, effectivement excellent travail de toute l'quipe.

Et je confirme que l'ergonomie et le design du site font de plus en plus "vieillot", effectivement. De ce ct l, je pourrais citer pas mal de points  revoir. Mais c'est toujours plus facile de critiquer que de faire, n'est-ce pas?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Matthieu76

Ce serait pas mal de revoir un peu les smiley aussi  ::zoubi:: 

Sinon le system de tags je suis pas trop pour  ::?:

----------


## sirthie

Perso, je voudrais que, dans chaque article de developpez.com, il soit possible de switcher vers le mme article sur les forums de developpez.net avec tous ses commmentaires, pour suivre le fil de discussions ou y partciper.

Les articles de developpez.com sont en effet beaucoup mieux rfrencs que leurs homologues des forums de developpez.net par les moteurs de recherche et accder  ces derniers via un moteur de recherche est des plus problmatiques.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Perso, je voudrais que, dans chaque article de developpez.com, il soit possible de switcher vers le mme article sur les forums de developpez.net avec tous ses commmentaires, pour suivre le fil de discussions ou y partciper.


Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir compris ta question, mais  partir de la news portail sur le site  droite tu peux cliquer sur le bouton "discussion forum" pour arriver sur la version forum, avec l'article et tous les commentaires, c'est pas a que que tu veux par hasard ?

----------


## Neckara

Il n'y a pas d'options pour des actualits moins longues ?  ::calim2:: 

Parfois devant le pav de texte, dont les 3/4 sont du blabla, je saute directement aux commentaires  ::aie:: .
Il faudrait au minimum crire un chapeau.

----------


## nuke_y

J'ai rpondu "Autre". Je pense que DVP perd normment de terrain face aux forums / sites en anglais. Aujourd'hui je ne fais plus de recherche Google qu'en anglais ce qui ne m'amne que trs rarement sur DVP. Quand je viens sur DVP c'est pour des sujets o je sais que je vais trouver un expert reconnu, comme SQLPro sur du SQL et les BDD, ou pour des articles / de la formation, mais c'est trs cibl.

C'est un retour que j'ai de beaucoup de gens autour de moi, surtout la jeune gnration  l'aise avec l'anglais, qui se forme sur Youtube et s'duque sur Wikipedia.

----------


## dourouc05

> Perso, je voudrais que, dans chaque article de developpez.com, il soit possible de switcher vers le mme article sur les forums de developpez.net avec tous ses commmentaires, pour suivre le fil de discussions ou y partciper.


Sinon, dans la plupart des articles (tous ceux parus ces dernires annes, normalement), tu as un lien dans le synopsis (le cadre bleu en haut de l'article).

----------


## ymoreau

Personnellement je dois bien avouer qu'avec les annes j'ai dlaiss les forums techniques pour des nouveaux formats que je trouve plus adapts comme _stackoverflow_. Le fonctionnement permet de retrouver les informations et les meilleures rponses plus rapidement je trouve. Le fait que ce soit anglophone dcuple aussi la masse de gens (et donc de ressources).
Je ne prends pas trop le temps de lire l'actualit non plus, mais a c'est trs personnel.

----------


## Mister Nono

Bonjour,

A chaque fois que je cherche un tutoriel, je ne le trouve pas sur le site mais sur ...

De plus, souvent les tutoriels datent et ne couvrent pas une technologie complte :  quand un vrai tuto de A  Z ou quand tu l'a termin tu es capable d'aprhender la technologie dans un vrai projet informatique ...

Dommage.

A+  :;): 

PS : Les articles d'actualit sont trs souvent trop longs  lire et ennuyeux : par exemple, AAAA qui attaque en justice BBBB, CCCC qui a vol un brevet  DDDD, EEEE qui pense que FFFF lui a port prjudice, GGGG qui espionne HHHH, IIII qui a permis l'lection de JJJJ, LLLL qui monte en bourse face  MMMM, etc.

----------


## griggione

Bonjour tous,




> Sinon le system de tags je suis pas trop pour


*+1*




> De plus, souvent les tutoriels datent


C'est vrai que beaucoup serait  mettre au gout du jour ...... mais a reste des rfrences.




> PS : Les articles d'actualit sont trs souvent trop longs  lire et ennuyeux : par exemple, AAAA qui attaque en justice BBBB, CCCC qui a vol un brevet  DDDD,... etc.


Ben non, pourquoi,c'est aussi l'actualit.
C'est comme ceux qui disent que telle ou telle mission est bidon, etc., mais il suffit de zapper.
L, c'est pareil, faut passer au passage interessant et laisser aux autres la lecture complte.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> Bonjour,
> A chaque fois que je cherche un tutoriel, je ne le trouve pas sur le site mais sur ...


Parce que ces socits commerciales payent des agences marketing SEO qui spamment le net et font monter leur rfrencement artificiellement.





> De plus, souvent les tutoriels datent et ne couvrent pas une technologie complte :  quand un vrai tuto de A  Z ou quand tu l'a termin tu es capable d'aprhender la technologie dans un vrai projet informatique ...


C'est archi faux, developpez.com propose *14 000 livres, cours et tutoriels gratuits*, il faut fouiner un peu, exemples : 
 ::fleche::  Dveloppons en Java par Jean-Michel DOUDOUX : 3000 pages de cours gratuit le meilleur du net sans quivalent nulle part. 
 ::fleche::  Programmation Java pour les enfants, les parents et les grands-parents : *Le* meilleur livre Java pour dbutant et c'est gratuit.
 ::fleche::  Apprendre  programmer avec Python 3 par Grard Swinnen : *Le* meilleur livre pour apprendre Python pour dbutant et c'est gratuit.
 ::fleche::  etc

Il est exact qu'il y a des tutoriels "anciens" mais c'est la mme chose partout sur le net, sur ce bon nombre d'entre eux restent parfaitement pertinents. D'autre part l'quipe du club continue de publier quasiment un nouveau tutoriel (donc tout neuf !) par jour (voir colonne droite) ce qui est  mon avis personnel une russite parfaitement remarquable alors que pendant le mme temps sur la majorit des sites informatique zro tutoriels (ou des tutoriels payants) sont publis, les autres sites informatique ne publient que le plus souvent que des news, et encore parfois de simple copis colls de communiqus de presse, bref des news encore plus mal faites qu'ici. Certaines news ici faites par certains membres expert du club sont absolument les meilleures du net Francophone, pour trouver mieux il faut aller lire certains blogs d'experts en anglais.

Et pour rappel comme dj expliqu plus haut : *Rdiger et publier un tutoriel sur Developpez.com*  ::ccool::

----------


## apprenant16

Bonjour 
Plus intress par les SGBD,, le SQL et Microsoft Access, je pense que Dveloppez.com est une mine d'informations, a fait dj des annes que je le consulte pour rgler des problmes ponctuels ou bien pour apprendre ou amliorer dans un langage lamda.

Maintenant, c'est simple de critiquer mais je crois que ceux qui le font devraient au moins se porter volontaire comme les autres qui font dj ce travail pour la communaut, notamment en proposant des articles ou bien mme participer sur toute autre forme qui nous est offerte. En participant, tout le monde y gagnerait.

D'ici peu je commencerai  m'investir, je ne sais pas dans quel partie mais a viendra.

Excellent travail, merci.

----------


## gbegreg

Je tiens  remercier toute l'quipe pour tout le travail effectu. Ayant rdig 2 tutoriels, j'ai eu l'occasion de voir le ct "priv" de dveloppez : c'est une vritable fourmilire ! J'ai toujours t bien guid et j'ai eu des rponses aux questions que je me posais. Merci  toutes les personnes qui uvrent pour faire tourner le site !

Concernant les petites amliorations, sur le forum, je pense qu'il faudrait au moment o la personne tague comme "Rsolu" une discussion qu'il puisse prciser quel message lui a permis de rsoudre son problme initial. La rponse correspondante pourrait alors apparaitre dans une couleur spcifique (ou un lien depuis le commentaire initial de la discussion vers le commentaire de rsolution). Ainsi, par la suite, si une autre personne rencontre le mme problme, il pourrait rapidement trouver la solution sans forcment avoir  lire tous les commentaires.




> De plus, souvent les tutoriels datent et ne couvrent pas une technologie complte :  quand un vrai tuto de A  Z ou quand tu l'a termin tu es capable d'aprhender la technologie dans un vrai projet informatique ...


Et bien pas de souci, tu peux te mettre  la rdaction de tutoriels  ::): . Par contre, le ct "ne couvrent pas une technologie complte", j'ai du mal  comprendre : un tutoriel est pour moi justement quelque chose d'abordable pour mettre le pieds  l'trier. A la limite, rdiger une suite de tutoriels avec un niveau de complexit progressif est envisageable mais de l  couvrir une techno compltement... Je suis persuad que mme des experts d'une techno en apprennent tous les jours sur cette techno !

----------


## tails

J'ai vot autres, car je pense que ce serait gnial s'il y avait plus de ressources sur les no-langages les plus tendances : notamment le langage Rust, qui est le langage s'avrant le plus apprci par les membres de StackOverflow.com

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai rpondu "Autre". Je pense que DVP perd normment de terrain face aux forums / sites en anglais. Aujourd'hui je ne fais plus de recherche Google qu'en anglais ce qui ne m'amne que trs rarement sur DVP.


Si tu cherches exclusivement avec des mots anglais c'est un peu normal. En revanche si tu mixes le franais et l'anglais pour les termes techniques seulement tu tombes rapidement sur de developpez.




> C'est un retour que j'ai de beaucoup de gens autour de moi, surtout la jeune gnration  l'aise avec l'anglais, qui se forme sur Youtube et s'duque sur Wikipedia.


Oui, la jeune gnration qui utilises massivement les rseaux sociaux US. C'est vraiment dommage. Je ne pense pas que centraliser les connaissances techniques du monde entier aux USA et en anglais soit une bonne chose. C'est aussi pour a que je m'acharne  rpondre sur dev.com depuis des annes et que je ne participe pas  stackoverflow. De mme que je n'achte jamais de viande en supermarch et que je prends autant que possible du made in France et autant que possible en vitant les produits de la grande distribution au bnfice des petites structures. Ca coute un peu plus cher, on a parfois un peu moins de choix mais consommer c'est voter.

Ben avec la connaissance technique c'est un peu pareil. Si on participe aux forums franais on contribue  la vie de la francophonie et  dcentraliser le web.

----------


## YingYan

Ils sont pleins de bonnes questions et de bons conseils en retour mais c'est un vrai chemin de croix pour trouver ce que l'on cherche.

Et ceux qui connaissent bien les forums donnent la rponse classique: "sujet dj trait, cherche un peu" en ajoutant que trs rarement le lien. Et oui je cherche mais aprs 20 pages consultes et plusieurs dizaines de messages lus c'est dcourageant.

La recherche globale aussi est vraiment pnible. Il n'est pas rare qu'un tuto ou un cours ne sorte pas dans les premiers rsultats alors qu'il contient tous les mots recherchs et que les rsultats prsent avant ne contiennent que quelques mots seulement.

Malheureusement aucun exemple concret me viens en tte car du coup cela fait bien longtemps que j'ai abandonn mes recherches directement sur le site. Si google me donne des rsultats sur developpez.com j'y cours, j'y vole...

----------


## sirthie

> Il n'y a pas d'options pour des actualits moins longues ? 
> 
> Parfois devant le pav de texte, dont les 3/4 sont du blabla, je saute directement aux commentaires .
> Il faudrait au minimum crire un chapeau.


Comme a, en vitesse, sans avoir vrifi si c'est dj le cas sur Dveloppez, il y a d'autres options que les actualits plus courtes : rdiger un chapeau, effectivement, scinder le texte en paragraphes courts, insrer des intertitres qui vous permettent d'viter les infos qui ne vous intressent pas et d'accder rapidement  celles qui vous intressent, mettre des mots-cls en valeur (gras, italique)

En d'autres termes, il s'agit d'viter les _text walls_, de multiplier les points d'entre dans le texte (Si vous voulez que les gens mangent tout, il faut leur servir des petites bouches).

----------


## salimouns

Bonjour,

Bravo  l'quipe, je suis trs satisfait  ::ccool:: 

Bonne continuation.

----------


## sirthie

> Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir compris ta question, mais  partir de la news portail sur le site  droite tu peux cliquer sur le bouton "discussion forum" pour arriver sur la version forum, avec l'article et tous les commentaires, c'est pas a que que tu veux par hasard ?


Je viens de vrifier. Effectivement, sous les commentaires des articles publis sur developpez.com, il y a un bouton _Consultez l'ensemble des x commentaires_.

Je ne l'avais jamais vu avant. Il y a longtemps qu'il est plac sous les articles ? Parce que, il y a beau temps que je passe directement sur les articles de developpez.net via les pages d'accueil de developpez.com. Le problme du switch developppez.com/developpez.net ne se pose que lorsque je recherche via des moteurs de recherche d'anciens articles dont je me souviens des mots-cls mais dont je n'ai pas l'URL. Ce bouton figure-t-il mme sur d'anciens articles (disons datant d'il y a quelques annes) ?

Il y a aussi un bouton _Discussion forum_  droite de la colonne de texte, mais l, encore, je ne l'avais jamais vu : je "zappe" visuellement la colonne latrale.

Peut-tre faudrait-il mettre ces boutons  un emplacement plus visible (en haut et en bas des articles, par exemple) ?





> Sinon, dans la plupart des articles (tous ceux parus ces dernires annes, normalement), tu as un lien dans le synopsis (le cadre bleu en haut de l'article).


??? Pas vu dans l'article actuel ni auparavant. Je vrifierai.

----------


## sirthie

> Il est exact qu'il y a des tutoriels "anciens" mais c'est la mme chose partout sur le net, sur ce bon nombre d'entre eux restent parfaitement pertinents.


Je rponds en vitesse, je n'ai pas vrifi : Peut-tre faudrait-il juste que les auteurs de ces tutoriels "anciens" fassent (mieux) savoir aux lecteurs que lesdits tutoriels sont toujours valables, soit par de lgres modifs (genre rcriture HTML5 d'un tuto HTML 4.01)et/ou par une simple mention genre _Tutoriel toujours valide - test le xx/xx/2018_ ? J'avoue qu'au premier regard sur certains tutos "anciens", je me suis pos la question de leur validit.

----------


## f-leb

Bonsoir,




> Peut-tre faudrait-il juste que les auteurs de ces tutoriels "anciens" fassent (mieux) savoir aux lecteurs que lesdits tutoriels sont toujours valables, soit par de lgres modifs (genre rcriture HTML5 d'un tuto HTML 4.01)et/ou par une simple mention genre _Tutoriel toujours valide - test le xx/xx/2018_ ? J'avoue qu'au premier regard sur certains tutos "anciens", je me suis pos la question de leur validit.


La date de publication de l'article (et ventuellement de mise  jour) est prcise. Tu peux aussi suivre le lien de l'article vers la discussion forum et poser la question si tu as un doute.  :;):

----------


## djmcg

D'abord merci pour un tel site.
Il est souvent difficile de trouver des exemples autre que jeux ...
Personnellement je suis plus intress par genre gestion de stock.

Je programme pour m'amuser donc ce n'est pas trs important mais ...

Je prfre dire MERCI pour votre site et ceux qui mettent de leur temps pour le rdiger.

Jean-Marie

----------


## electroremy

Bonjour,

Le site Developpez.com et son forum sont d'une aide prcieuse

L'interface n'est pas "vieillotte" mais juste ce qu'il faut, "ncessaire et suffisante". Ne la dgradez surtout pas pour suivre la mode des rseaux sociaux

J'apprcie normment que les anciens messages soient toujours disponibles, c'est une source prcieuse d'information car les annes passent vite mais les logiciels et surtout les problmes de maths qui vont avec restent !
Un forum qui disparat c'est une bibliothque qui brle.

A bientt, ne changez (presque) rien  :;):

----------


## Aliveli

Le top de ce que vous offrez c'est les actualits et le fait qu'on puisse les tlcharger des trs bon tuto de publications en pdf. Merci. Mais il me semble que ces hebdomadaires se font de plus en plus rare.
Et a fait longtemps que je ne suis pas venu mais a l epoque je me souviens que pour les forums il y avait du rpondant et de l'aide reelle contrairement  ce que on ne trouve mme pas sur des sites payants. 
Merci  vous et en esprant vous visitez d avantages.  : )

----------


## touche_a_tout

Bonsoir,
Ce qui amliorerait beaucoup le site serait une perspective plus synthtique. Actuellement, les sujets traits dpendent de l'envie/des prfrences/des talents des auteurs pour ce qui concerne articles et tutoriels (et leurs efforts sont louables et mritent notre gratitude) et des questions poses en ce qui concerne les forums et les FAQs. Le fait que tel ou tel sujet ou aspect soit abord ou pas dpend donc de facteurs en quelque sorte alatoires. 
Ce qu'on pourrait faire, c'est par exemple solliciter les auteurs en vue de combler certaines lacunes (traiter des sujets qui n'ont pas encore fait l'objet d'un article ou d'un tutoriel - ce qui suppose une gestion un peu plus directive des contenus du site, est-ce possible ? ) ou d'un autre ct entretenir un "portail" thmatique ou analytique facilitant les recherches  travers les divers types de contributions - articles, tutos, interventions sur les forums, FAQs, etc. Exemple: j'ai lu 5 ou 6 articles ou tutos et fait des recherches dans le forum VBA-Excel sur l'emploi (la syntaxe) des lments arglist et ParamArray des procdures Property mais je n'ai pas trouv de rponse claire. J'ai pourtant test diverses manire de poser la question (et je suis hlas plus expriment dans ce domaine que dans la fourniture de rponses !! ;-)(A l'instar de Woody Allen, je dis "Posez toutes vos rponses, j'ai toutes les questions").
Sinon, d'habitude, je suis gnralement satisfait des rsultats de mes visites au site et en particulier des rponses que j'obtiens sur le forums VBA/Excel.
Cordialement
tt

----------


## Feric

Les tutoriels sur le C++ sont plutt anciens.
Les tutoriels sur C++Builder sont plutt prims; ils aurait besoin d'une remise  jour.
C++Buider en est  C++Builder Tokyo10.3, pas vos tutoriels.

----------


## JackIsJack

Le design du site est un impratif (et pas l'ergonomie tout entire !)

En 2018, on ne peut pas avoir ce type de logo /design quand on est le PREMIER site de dveloppement franais.

Il n'y a pas besoin de tout pter : juste le logo, le ct rond des boutons, les couleurs en dgrads.

Il n'y a rien  dire sur l'ergonomie en elle-mme : les lments sont bien placs, lisible, c'est structur. C'est juste du design.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pour ma part, j'ai toujours trouv ce que je cherchais sur le Forum, soit en posant une question directement, soit en suivant un fil parlant du mme sujet. Par ailleurs, je fais toutes mes recherches avec QWANT, mais si je veux absolument savoir si une rponse existe sur ce forum, je rajoute le mot cl "*developpez*" dans la question. De mme, si je cherche une rponse dans wikipedia, j'ajoute le mot cl "*wiki*".  :;):

----------


## chrtophe

> De plus, souvent les tutoriels datent et ne couvrent pas une technologie complte


Un tutoriel n'est pas un livre complet sur le sujet. Il doit tre  porte du lecteur, qui peut tre un expert, ou un nophyte. Un tutoriel peut aussi aborder plusieurs technologies qui ne sont pas forcment bien maitriss (ou en totalit) soit par l'auteur, soit par le lecteur. Certains tutoriaux datant restent tout  fait d'actualit sur le fond, mme si les produits utilises  l'poque ont disparus, sont devenus obsoltes.

N'hsitez-pas  contacter les responsables de rubriques  ce sujet




> Ce qu'on pourrait faire, c'est par exemple solliciter les auteurs en vue de combler certaines lacunes


C'est tout  fait ce qu'il faut faire. Avant publication, les tutoriaux sont soumis  relecture technique, celle-ci dpend du niveau des relecteurs (il n'est pas forcment facile d'avoir des experts  disposition sur certains sujets)  ainsi que du temps disponibles de ceux-ci, donc certaines choses peuvent passer  la trappe (ex : oubli d'lment important tellement vident pour un spcialiste du sujet mais pouvant tre bloquant pour un nophyte) . Nous avons beaucoup de rubriques et celles-ci sont anims sur le temps libre des participants. Il m'a fallu 6 mois pour raliser certains de mes tutoriaux (tester, cela prend du temps). La discussion lie au tutoriel permet de le commenter, d'y poser des questions, de faire un retour d'exprience. Tout ceci pouvant amener  des modifications du tutoriel et l'amliorer.

----------


## Mister Nono

> Ben non, pourquoi,c'est aussi l'actualit.
> C'est comme ceux qui disent que telle ou telle mission est bidon, etc., mais il suffit de zapper.
> L, c'est pareil, faut passer au passage interessant et laisser aux autres la lecture complte.


Donc il ne reste plus rien (ou presque)  lire.  ::lol:: 

Par exemple, je ne regarde plus les informations tlvises depuis bien longtemps : cela m'vite de zapper... 

A+  ::):

----------


## flyeric

Bonjour  developpez.com et bonjour  tous,

Un site minemment utile, une formidable quipe et communaut indispensable.

Un travail norme qui mrite une grande considration.

Seule ombre au tableau, et je rejoins plusieurs d'entre vous dans les commentaires, le design, l'interface bien que claire, est compltement dpasse!
On se croirait sur un site des annes 2000.
Si dans votre cahier des charges vous prvoyez des changements, je pense qu'il serait bon de revoir le design.
Malgr les couleurs homognes et bien lisibles de l'interface, on reste sur quelque chose de terne.
Le menu et les boutons sont compltement "outdated", bref une refonte graphique du site serait, il me semble bienvenue.
Je suis donc tout  fait en accord avec les commentaires de Blbird et de JackIsJack.

Merci pour ce que vous faites et bonne continuation.

----------


## tbis6

Pour moi c'est une bonne chose si vous voulez amliorer la plateforme. Je souhaiterais que vous actualisez les tutoriels et cours, avec les nouvelles choses.
Vous avez mon soutien.

----------


## PipoWIL

bon site
bonne lisisbilit
peu de publicit
Bonne entraide.


Il y a beaucoup de ressources dans les forums mais la fonction de recherche sur les forums n'est pas trs performante.


Bon travail, continuez comme a !

----------


## Aristobulle44

Bonjour,

Comme une majorit d'entre nous les articles techniques et les tutoriels constituent mes premiers centres d'intrts. Il faut les dvelopper autant que faire se peut.
J'ajoute que la question cyber scurit est devenue une priorit absolue et devrait faire l'objet d'un thme  part entire avec une sensibilisation aux logiciels malveillants, aux bonnes pratiques, etc...
Merci pour tout ce que vous apportez en matire de programmation scientique.
Ne changez pas trop l'interface certes vieillote mais trs facile  apprhender.
Bien Cordialement
Aristobulle

----------


## hooriyaad

Bonjour,  tout le monde,

Site riche, pratique, clair, sans babiole inutile comme comme la plus part des sites actuels, nous n'avons pas besoin (  mon sens videment) de sapin de nol dans tous les sens qui napportent rien au contenu. L'interface est vieillotte bof! le contenant est trs lisible , on  trouve  chaque fois les rponses  nos questions alors, le but est atteint. laissons les paillettes aux sites commerciaux. En tout cas, merci encore milles fois aux personnes qui font vivre ce site, c'est quasiment vital pour le pitre dveloppeur que je suis.

----------


## ChristopheFontaine

Bonjour,

Par rapport  tout ce qui a t dit sur le forum, je vois que certains voudraient tout changer.
Attention : l'historique du forum est une force qu'il ne faut pas perdre. Quand on fait une recherche sur une question technique (programmation, bdd, etc) sur un moteur de recherche, Developpez est souvent le seul forum qui sort des rponses en franais. Je suis sr que c'est une porte d'entre principale du site, et il serait dommage (et dommageable) que a aboutisse sur des erreurs 404 (mais je m'alarme srement pour rien, c'est juste du bon sens).

Concernant les actualits, les articles me conviennent tels qu'ils sont. Mais je me sens frustr quand j'en partage un occasionnellement sur Facebook : aucune illustration n'y est attache, ce qui rduit beaucoup sa visibilit. "_Un bon croquis vaut mieux quun long discours_".

Pour moi, le site remplit son rle fdrateur des dveloppeurs francophones. Il mriterait peut-tre un petit rajeunissement, dans la mesure o a ne nuit pas  son fonctionnement.

En tout cas, bravo  toute la communaut pour faire vivre le site au fil des annes depuis si longtemps.

Christophe.

----------


## Sve@r

Bonjour

Moi je trouve qu'il manque cruellement de tout ce qui concerne les SIG en gnral, et QGis en particulier. Je suis sur un nouveau projet qui fait appel  la librairie qgis et je galre comme un esclave pour trouver des infos...

Sinon d'accord avec hooriyaad. Pas besoin de fioritures inutiles en plus.

----------


## Loceka

Ce que je trouve dommage c'est qu'il n'y a pas un forum regroupant les actualits.

Il faut aller dans chaque sous-forum pour retrouver les actualits des diffrents langages alors qu'il pourrait tre intressant ( mon sens) de les mettre en avant dans le forum actualits global (quitte  faire des distinctions par thme).
Le mieux serait de faire un lien vers le post du sous-forum o a t poste l'actualit, comme a a ne perturberait pas le comportement actuel et permettrait une plus grande visibilit.

----------


## GlenLB

Bonjour,


Personnellement je trouve que ce site web contient des tutoriels et cours trs intressants et complets, et que son forum est une mine d'informations utiles.
Cependant, je remarque que j'ai tendance  prfrer consulter d'autres sites  cause du design dpass du site Developpez...

Un design plus actuel du site me ferait le consulter beaucoup plus frquemment.


J'apprcie par ailleurs beaucoup le travail fourni par tous ceux qui contribuent  la qualit des contenus de ce site web.

----------


## Roudoudou76

Bonjour  tous
Je ne me prononce pas sur les amliorations  apporter car je suis un utilisateur passif en ce sens que je ne fais qu''utiliser vos comptences, les miennes tant trop faibles pour en faire cas.
Je tiens  profiter de cette discussion pour tous vous remercier de l'aide que vous m'avez souvent apporte
Merci encore  tous et bonne continuation. ::P:

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

En y rflchissant  deux fois, j'ai bien une suggestion pour le site : Je ne sais pas si c'est possible  mettre en place, mais si les "+" et les "-" taient "nominatifs" (comme sur facebook) il y aurait peut-tre moins de "+" ou "-" de nature "rglement de compte". Il y aurait sans doute aussi moins de "-" sans explications.

----------


## nanard25

Bonjour tout le Monde,

Un Grand merci  toute l'Equipe

----------


## Chyber

Bonjour  toute votre quipe,

Utilisateur occasionnel du site, j'ai loup l'enqute, car je vais plutt sur le site pour y trouver des tutos, que je trouve en gnral particulirement bien raliss.

Je tenais donc au moins  fliciter votre quipe pour le travail ralis et mis  disposition de tout un chacun.

N'tant pas dveloppeur non plus, j'ai un peu de mal  me dire que je puisse apporte rune contribution. S'il s'avrait que je me mette  rdiger des petits tutos, je penserais  vous, mais ceux-ci risquent d'tre nettement moins pousss ou pointus que ceux que vous proposez dj  ::roll:: !

Chyber

----------


## budapest

Il me semble, maintenant, que le Langage C est le parent pauvre.  Il est vrai que ce langage commence  vieillir mais pensez que tout
le monde ne programme pas en C++ ou en Java.
Je vous remercie tout de mme pour la qualit et le srieux apport  vos articles; cela m'a permis d'apprendre et de programmer
avec la bibliothque SDL1.0.
   Toutes mes flicitations et bonne continuit.
     DB

----------


## blbird

Pour rentrer dans le dtails de ce que j'aimerais :

Une meilleur intgration du forum en-dessous des articles : combien de discussions perdues car l'ensemble des messages ne s'affiche pas sous les articles, mme avec le bouton "Voir la discussion" que certainement beaucoup n'utilisent pas?Un meilleur rendu sur des crans PC de grandes rsolutionsUn design et une ergonomie (forum et portail) plus modernes, pourquoi pas envisager des tags pour les forums (*en plus* de la structure fixe actuelle) 

Merci pour le travail et bon courage.  :;):

----------


## valentin03

Surtout ne touchez  rien, on ne sait que trop bien ce qui se passe quand un site est refondu.
Le mieux n'tant que trop souvent l'ennemi du bien.
Et quand on imagine le code d'un site pareil on tremble  l'ide des dgts qui pourraient y tres commis.
Sainte vierge faites que ma prire soit entendue. Amen!
PS: Ah si tiens ce qui serait bien ce serait une rubrique ou un onglet de liens vers des sites intressants sur les mmes thmatiques qu'ici en franais ou en anglais. (le blog: "sam et max" qui font dans le Python y aurait sa place).

----------


## ZzsmileyFamily

Comme pour les  rponses prcdentes, j' utilise occasionnellement le site. J' arrive  trouver la rponse qui correspond au problme auquel je suis confront via les tutos.

----------


## yacinechaouche

Pour ma part j'utilise presque exclusivement les forums quand j'ai besoin d'aide. Sinon quand je cherche quelque chose j'utilise principalement google ou pocket.

----------


## moha31005

Bonjour,

Bravo  l'quipe, je suis trs satisfait

----------


## halaster08

Moi aussi je souhaite remercier l'ensemble des bnvoles du forum, j'y ai beaucoup appris et je continue encore  apprendre et j'essaye a mon tour de donner autant que je reois.

Pour le graphisme et l'interface que certain trouvent "vieillotte", moi je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, je le trouve trs clair et simple d'utilisation, certes c'est un peu droutant au dbut vu la masse de connaissances disponibles sur le site mais on s'y fait vite et une fois qu'on sait o chercher on trouve souvent sa rponse.

En ce qui concerne l'actualit, je trouve le site trs bien fourni, avec vraiment de tout type d'article, c'est normal que tous les articles ne plaisent pas  tous le monde mais je pense que chacun peut y trouver son compte. Le seul petit reproche que j'aurais c'est le manque d'action envers certains utilisateurs que je trouve particulirement nocif pour cette partie du forum

----------


## madesslajoie

Je salue l'ensemble des membres du forum !
J'aimerais vraiment dire des choses qui pourraient faire bouger les choses helas je suis un utilisateur passif.
Cependant je reconnais que ce qui est fait est de qualit.

Cordialement !

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.

J'interviens beaucoup dans les forums consacrs aux bases de donnes, en particulier MySql et FireBird.
Je suis abonn  ces forums et j'aimerai recevoir une alerte immdiatement quand un nouveau sujet est dpos.
Actuellement, je reois, quand cela fonctionne, un compte-rendu des nouveaux messages mais avec un jour de retard.
Je dis "quand cela fonctionne" car je constate que je ne reois pas toujours l'alerte bien que de nouveaux sujets ont t dposs.

J'ai voulu m'abonn, il y a dj fort longtemps, au forum consacr  Perl, mais j'ai constat que son fonctionnement n'tait pas pareil.
Il faudrait faire en sorte de standardiser les abonnements afin de faciliter l'inscription.

Je constate aussi que les nouveaux arrivants ne savent pas toujours o crer des nouveaux sujets.
Entre ceux consacrs  la modlisation,  des problmes techniques,  la programmation, ou encore au paramtrage et  l'installation fait que nous nous retrouvons avec des sujets trs htroclites.
Il faudrait rendre les sous-forums plus lisible avec des sous-rubriques.
Genre MySql technique, MySql installation et paramtrage, MySql programmation.

Supprimer les "+1" et les "-1" qui ne servent  rien, sinon  discrditer l'auteur d'un message.
Il faut mieux s'expliquer par crit que de se faire noter.

@+

----------


## BufferBob

en vrac, au pied lev et de manire aussi constructive que possible :
 une modernisation du site et des forums, le systme de tags voqu est sans doute une ide  creuser une intgration des outils communs, comme github par exemple, ou jupyter notebook, de quoi faire des schmas/diagrammes, crer  la vole et/ou visualiser des patches diff etc. le choix d'au moins 1 autre thme (couleurs), un thme grey/dark serait parfois le bienvenu pour les yeux pour le moins revoir l'applet d'upload de fichier, l'actuel est un peu... trange ? mal fini ? " moiti fonctionnel" ? support des emojis ? mise  disposition de jeux de donnes (datasets, anonymises etc.) issues du site/des forums (ou) mise  disposition d'une API pour les forums, pour pouvoir rcuprer facilement les messages, leurs auteurs etc. etc. ?

----------


## Benbout

Je vais sur d'autres sites aussi. Developpez.net est un peu vieillot en design, en ux, mais ce que j'aime avant tout ici, c'est une communaut de pros qu'on ne trouve nul par ailleurs. Par contre, si vous pouviez au moins changer le style du balisage de code, car il est vraiment horrible ce n'est pas toujours facile d'apprcier la lecture d'un code avec le style actuel. Un petit highlightjs sur le site avec un style fonc, ce serait le pied je trouve.

----------


## Bousk

> Ce que je trouve dommage c'est qu'il n'y a pas un forum regroupant les actualits.
> 
> Il faut aller dans chaque sous-forum pour retrouver les actualits des diffrents langages alors qu'il pourrait tre intressant ( mon sens) de les mettre en avant dans le forum actualits global (quitte  faire des distinctions par thme).
> Le mieux serait de faire un lien vers le post du sous-forum o a t poste l'actualit, comme a a ne perturberait pas le comportement actuel et permettrait une plus grande visibilit.


Et l'index du site https://www.developpez.com/ ?

----------


## Simple_DEM

Bonjour  tous.
J'adresse un grand merci  tous les contributeurs. Utilisateur plutt passif, un peu fch avec l'anglais, je trouve toujours les rponses, en franais, aux problmes techniques que je rencontre.
Je pense qu'il faudrait ajouter une rubrique RUST langage prometteur.

----------


## byrautor

idem pour moi.
Maintenir est plus difficile et mritoire que d'innover.
bravo  Developpez.com
 ::lol::

----------


## peugeot403

Bonjour TLM,
Merci pour cette initiative.
Cela tmoigne d'une volont d'avancer et de servir.

J'ai bien aim ceci :  *Maintenir est plus difficile et mritoire que d'innover*.  
Quoique ! 
Comment, ds lors, prtendre " *Avancer dans la Connaissance et la Partager au mieux*  " ?
Bref ! 
Il reste qu'un Forum intitul " *develeppez.net* " se doit d'aller de l'avant pour MRITER son DVELOPPEMENT.   :;): 

Bravo pour ce Compte-Rendu vocateur et rvlateur.
Cordialement.
Al.

----------


## ninon

Pour ma part, j'utilise surtout,avec beaucoup de bonheur, le forum. Je serai tente de dire que c'est parfait, il n'y a rien  changer. Mais bon, effectivement, la recherche, mme avance ne donne pas toujours les bons rsultats. Je ne sais pas s'il existe des algorithmes plus performants pour travailler sur plusieurs mots-clefs. Sinon, ce n'est pas grave, je trouve rgulirement les rponses  mes questions en passant par Google, qui me renvoie 9 fois sur 10 sur Developpez.net. C'est bien le meilleur des sites  mon sens !

----------


## papyvette

Bonjour
Comme plusieurs de mes amis, issus d'un grand constructeur informatique, j'ai utilis une collection de langages : Cobol, Algol, Fortran, Autocode, Pert .. et finalement VB6.
Les formations que vous nous proposez sont trs dlays. On devrait progresser plus rapidement.

Par exemple, ne pourrait-on pas disposer d'un exemple de programme, qui comporterait :
. l'affichage d'un cran occupant la totalit de la surface 
. un bandeau standard avec les options habituelles
. l'affichage d'un texte  un endroit prcis
. l'affichage d'une zone de saisie
. l'affichage d'une table  partir d'une BDD
. un peu de graphisme

Ceci est un minimum.

Je n'ai pas trouv un tel exemple. Existe-t'il?
A nous ensuite de bnficier de toute la riche littrature que nous proposez 

Je vous remercie cette initiative et ... bravo aux bnvoles de ce forum

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

J'ai rpondu autres,  savoir que j'aimerais bien avoir la possibilit de juger de la qualit des articles sur diffrents critres, tels que :
- son intrt (intressant <-> rien  faire)
- sa fiabilit (d'accord <-> pas d'accord)
- son accessibilit (clair  <-> incomprhensible)
- ...

Il s'agit bien l de critres strictement personnels et subjectifs : l'intrt que j'ai trouv  lire cet article,  quel point j'estime pouvoir me fier  cet article tant donn mes connaissances (ou  quel point je le recommanderais  d'autres), si j'ai trouv cet article clair, etc. Cela ferait d'ailleurs un sondage automatique des choses  amliorer, de quoi faire de l'amlioration continue donc.

----------


## f-leb

Bonjour,

Trs bien cette enqute ::bravo:: 




> De manire plus ouverte,LittleWhite a demand quel type de tutoriels vous souhaiteriez lire :
> lectronique numrique (FPGA) ;Arduino / rpi / lectronique ;...des tutos sur comment coupler programmation et hardware ;[...] tutoriels plus spcifiques sur Raspberry pi ou Arduino (faire une voiture tlcommande, un drone) ; en gnral, dans cette rubrique, essayer d'avoir des tutoriels plus concrets mme si je sais que l'on ne va pas fabriquer son propre microprocesseur chez soi ;[...] Open Hardware ; ...une section pour le hardware RPi, Arduino et robotique amateur dans son ensemble (ou une rubrique hardware ajoute dans la rubrique RPi ^^).


Je suis trs surpris de lire a, je pensais que a n'intressait que trois pels et un tondu les Pi, Arduino et consorts ::mrgreen:: 

Les membres savent-ils qu'il existe un sous-forum Arduino et une rubrique Raspberry Pi (voir dans ma signature plus bas dans ce message) ?
Je dis a parce que ces sous-forums n'apparaissent pas sur la page d'accueil des forums (clin dil :;): )

Bon h bien je note tout a, et j'espre qu'on pourra avancer dans ce sens grce aux membres*(*)* ::ccool:: 

*(*)* : Plus de 50 membres de developpez ont dclar avoir des comptences dans Arduino : classement des membres de Dvp par comptences

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Il s'agit bien l de critres strictement personnels et subjectifs...


Nous sommes d'accords, "+" et "-", c'est insuffisant, surtout si aucun commentaire ne vient accompagner ce jugement "Noir ou Blanc".  :;):

----------


## weed

> J'ai rpondu "Autre". Je pense que DVP perd normment de terrain face aux forums / sites en anglais. Aujourd'hui je ne fais plus de recherche Google qu'en anglais ce qui ne m'amne que trs rarement sur DVP. Quand je viens sur DVP c'est pour des sujets o je sais que je vais trouver un expert reconnu, comme SQLPro sur du SQL et les BDD, ou pour des articles / de la formation, mais c'est trs cibl.
> 
> C'est un retour que j'ai de beaucoup de gens autour de moi, surtout la jeune gnration  l'aise avec l'anglais, qui se forme sur Youtube et s'duque sur Wikipedia.


Que suggre tu dans ce cas par rapport  ta remarque ? 
Rdiger les articles en anglais ?
Imposer l'anglais sur le forum ?

----------


## chrtophe

> J'ajoute que la question cyber scurit est devenue une priorit absolue et devrait faire l'objet d'un thme  part entire avec une sensibilisation aux logiciels malveillants, aux bonnes pratiques, etc...





> J'ai rpondu "Autre". Je pense que DVP perd normment de terrain face aux forums / sites en anglais. Aujourd'hui je ne fais plus de recherche Google qu'en anglais


Par rapport  ces remarques, j'en profite pour faire appel  des contributeurs ayant des comptences scurit, rseau, ainsi que de personnes ayant un niveau correct en Anglais, ceci nous permettrait de traduire plus d'articles justement. Vous pouvez aussi venir amliorer developpez.com.

Si vous tes intresss, merci de me contacter en M.P.

Par rapport au design "vieillot", moi je le trouve sobre et je prfre le contenu  l'habillage.

----------


## Valente82

Franchement je trouve ce site trs trs complet.

 Design "vieillot" , sans doute mais la prsentation assez sobre en facilite la lecture.

Je viens assez rgulirement sans me connecter et c'est toujours avec plaisir.

Bravo pour le tutos, et la rubrique "info".

En bref, merci aux nombreux participants de developpez.com !

Bonne continuation  ::):

----------


## Steinvikel

*Je continu dans le mme sens :*
Vieux ne veux pas dire mauvais > on change pas une combinaison gagnante > <troll> c'est dans les vieux pots qu'on fait les meilleurs soupes </troll>
Plus srieusement, c'est l'actuelle sobrit du design qui me permet de consulter longuement et  n'importe quelle heure ce site, chose qui parait difficile pour des sites tel que tomshardware.fr, ou techno-science.net, ou les couleurs sont nettement plus flashy, et la disposition du contenu, malheureusement propice au scrolling vertical. =,='

Un site o le contenu est la pierre angulaire, devrait toujours fournir un moyen de disposer ce contenu sur l'ensemble de l'cran... or la mode actuelle semble tre aux panneaux de navigations latraux, design passe partout, couleurs interpellatrices, etc.

Je ne peux que me rjouir que Dev.net n'ai pas suivi ce mouvement...  chaque design son utilit, ses avantages, ses inconvnients (c'est valable dans tout les mtiers).
Et celui qui est actuellement en place est propice  la lecture, la concentration, et la disposition du contenu sur le plus de surface possible > merci au sommaire "hide/show". =)
Je suspecte ceux de dsigner ce design de "veillot" d'avoir plutt l'impression que les autres s'en loigne (dmod), et non d'une sensation de dsuet/obsolte, car toujours pleinement fonctionnel.

*concernant les "votes" des commentaires:*
 '+' et '-', c'est comme le vote  la prsidentielle, a n'a que le sens de celui qui souhaite lui en donner.
Certains comm' sont dsagrable, agressif, et pourtant pertinents... ils mritent alors '+' ou '-' selon qui les jugent.
il faudrait pouvoir exprimer le vote sur plusieurs notions :
 - le divertissement (que l'on a apprci ou pas > sa popularit quoi)
 - l'utilit (lapport d'information technique, pertinente, apporte une nuance, etc.)
 - l'originalit (lapport d'information qui ne traite pas directement du sujet, simplement intressante, qui enrichit le dbat en cours)
j'ai pas le mot valise pour la dernire catgorie mais l'ide est l.

On peut facilement associer ces catgorie ci-dessus  : un coeur, un livre, et un cerveau.

on peut alors associer un vote + ou -  dans la catgorie souhait, qui exprime alors clairement le sens de son vote.
dans cette prsente discussion, je mettrais < '+'1 utilit > aux commentaires qui proposes des solutions me paraissant bien penses, ainsi qu'aux questions dbouchant sur des interrogations pertinentes.

----------


## griggione

RE




> Mais bon, effectivement, la recherche, mme avance ne donne pas toujours les bons rsultats.


Si vraiment je dois apporter une critique (constructive), ce serait effectivement sur le moteur de recherche.




> Que suggre tu dans ce cas par rapport  ta remarque ? 
> Rdiger les articles en anglais ?


*NON !* Ou alors perdre une grande partie des internautes.




> Que suggre tu dans ce cas par rapport  ta remarque ? 
> Imposer l'anglais sur le forum ?


C'est un autre forum.

Sinon, beaucoup parlent d'habillage, bof ...... je prfre une bonne navigation, que nous avons ici, qu'un habillage "moderne".




> Design "vieillot" , sans doute mais la prsentation assez sobre en *facilite la lecture*.


 ::ccool::

----------


## danielhagnoul

> [...]
>  le choix d'au moins 1 autre thme (couleurs), un thme grey/dark serait parfois le bienvenu pour les yeux (ou) mise  disposition d'une API pour les forums, pour pouvoir rcuprer facilement les messages, leurs auteurs etc.
>  [...]


J'approuve ces deux suggestions et je demande le thme pour les yeux fatigus en priorit (pour l'instant, avec les pollens, c'est difficile tout ce blanc).

----------


## Neckara

> le choix d'au moins 1 autre thme (couleurs), un thme grey/dark serait parfois le bienvenu pour les yeux.


https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefo...nd-light-text/

----------


## danielhagnoul

> https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefo...nd-light-text/


Gnial, mais c'est pour Firefox alors que j'utilise principalement Chrome !

Mais une petite recherche et je trouve et je teste Dark Reader - Chrome Web Store - Google

C'est reposant pas de doute ! Adopt !

C'est parfaitement lisible, mais il est clair qu'un thme DVP sera plus nuanc pour les barres de menus et la structure de la page.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,




> Que faut-il amliorer en priorit ?


Ces abominations dans la page de recherche avance (listviews de 5 lignes quand il y a des milliers d'items  :8O: ),  remplacer *d'urgence* par des treeviews.




Et le retour du bouton "Dlestage" ou similaire, car a fait bientt une semaine que c'est l (et vu 122 fois  l'heure o j'cris,  ::mouarf::  122 requtes inutiles...) :



Ou alors le "droit" informatique de le faire : aprs tout, je peux supprimer une rponse, pourquoi ne puis-je pas supprimer une discussion si elle n'a pas encore de rponse ?

Merci merci merci,

----------


## BufferBob

> https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefo...nd-light-text/


je connaissais pas, merci  :;):  aprs c'est pratique en solution d'appoint, mais le rsultat est pas fou non plus, se fendre d'un thme de plus c'est pas pour le temps que a prend  mon avis et a permet de garder la main justement sur l'aspect du site prsent aux internautes,  voir si a s'intgre comme il faut avec le reste par ailleurs, citations, code etc.

----------


## Neckara

> Gnial, mais c'est pour Firefox alors que j'utilise principalement Chrome !


Les addons sont maintenant sous forme de WebExtensions.
Les WebExtensions sont normalement compatibles entre tous les navigateurs usuels et rcents.





> je connaissais pas, merci  aprs c'est pratique en solution d'appoint, mais le rsultat est pas fou non plus


Il faut le configurer.

Personnellement j'utilise le mode "stylesheep preprocessor" avec "#5D6068" en couleur de texte.
Pour les sites o cela passe mal, je passe en "Invert", ou je dsactive.

----------


## BufferBob

> Il faut le configurer.


typiquement, mme configur on perd certaines informations visuelles :


VS



on ne voit plus qui sont les modrateurs par exemple, idem pour les messages non-lus dans des discussions depuis les abonnements etc.

bref, c'est bien en appoint...

ps: encore galr 5min avec l'upload de fichiers, Flash et un certain I/O Error #2038  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

Si tu veux t'amuser, tu as Custum Style JavaScript.
Il permet d'injecter du JavaScript et du CSS, dans certaines pages Web.

Sachant que tu peux ensuite partager ta configuration. Potentiellement elle pourrait servir de base  un thme sombre sur DVP.

----------


## parchemal

Bonjour,

     Le forum sur *Developpez.com* n'est pas trs interactif. Les rponses aux questions techniques ne sont pas trs convainquantes. La plupart des rponses techniques aux questions proviennent du site *stackoverflow.com*.

Bertrand

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... La plupart des rponses techniques aux questions proviennent du site *stackoverflow.com*.


Impossible pour ma part : "stackoverflow.com" ne donne que des rponses en anglais, hors toutes les rponses  mes questions ont toujours t en Franais, pas en anglais.

----------


## parchemal

> Impossible pour ma part : "stackoverflow.com" ne donne que des rponses en anglais, hors toutes les rponses  mes questions ont toujours t en Franais, pas en anglais.


Au del des problmes de langue, je parle de la pertinence ou de la qualit des rponses, et aussi de la spontanit.

----------


## Bousk

Vendredi c'est trolldi  ::arf::

----------


## Lacunasaurus

Hello.

Je vais faire un truc que j'aime pas mais ncessaire : parler sans retenue car c'est un site que j'adore !

Pour la partie mobile que je trouve trs peu ergonomique :
- Le chargement de la liste des forums dans une liste droulante  chargement en fonction du scroll donne parfois des effets sacads alors que le nombre de forums / sous forums n'est pas trs important
- La navigation jusqu' des sous forums est compliqu et pour les plus profond il faut jusqu' 5 / 6 clicks avec chargement de page pour y arriver... quand au switch de forum une fois qu'on y est j'en parle mme pas.
- Les news sortent une fois sur deux du template pour mobile ce qui fait qu'il faut scroller dans tout les sens pour lire une news

=> Un accs rapide aux forums suivi serait un petit investissement dans le rendu mobile ferait que ca deviendrait un plaisir de sortir le tlphone pour regarder les news.


Pour la partie ergo du site, la aussi je trouve compltement  revoir.

- Il faut un nombre trs important de clics pour trouver un forum / sous forums si jamais il est pas dans la liste des accs header.
- Y'a des liens partout et dans tout les sens : 
 * 11 avant le header
 * 13 dans la navigation sans tenir compte des sous forums
 * entre 6 / 10 liens en plus dans le header lorsqu'on est dans la section intressante
 * encore des liens vers les infos compte
 * encore des liens vers l'activit ...
 * Ensuite seulement on  la page

C'est un peu comme dans top chef : Tout les gots sont l mais ca passe pas sur l'preuve du visuel
Bref un peu d'ergonomie dans tout a ferait dj beaucoup de bien

Concernant le contenu j'ai vu des commentaires sur les dates et les versions des codes prsents comme tant des rfrences  garder ... je ne partage pas cet avis.
Pour moi ce site n'est pas une bibliothque documentaire (pour a y'a les sites des diteurs) et cela fait bien longtemps que je ne regarde plus les avis des livres et des tutos sur ce site car  un moment faut vivre avec son temps et lire des tutos sur des codes qui datent parfois de 2005 ... surtout que tout ce qui y'a autour volue et les codes sont peu tre bon mais plus du tout  faire.

La critique est aise mais l'art est difficile, je souhaite  ce site une trs longue vie !

----------


## maliano20

N'tant pas informaticien formation, j'ai beaucoup appris sur le site DVP. Je recommande  l'quipe de privilgier  la qualit du contenu, les rubriques sont faciles d'accs et le site est riche en informations.
Je me suis beaucoup perfectionn avec Ms Access et Ms Excel. L j'attaque le Vba.Net, tout grace aux ressources de DVP.
Mes sincres remerciements  toute l'quipe et aux diffrents bnvoles  de DVP.

----------


## freud

Excellent site y a rien  dire tout est parfait.
merci  l'equipe de developpez.com

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Au del des problmes de langue, je parle de la pertinence ou de la qualit des rponses, et aussi de la spontanit.


Je pose des questions en FranaisJ'ai des rponses en FranaisJe suis nul en anglais et c'est pas  67 ans que je vais m'y mettre
Donc mon premier problme est la langue => La pertinence, la qualit des rponses et la spontanit ne me servent  rien si je ne sais pas poser les bonnes questions ni ne comprends les rponses. Du coup, Developpez.com/Developpez.net est irremplaable.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut parchemal.




> Le forum sur Developpez.com n'est pas trs interactif. Les rponses aux questions techniques ne sont pas trs convainquantes. La plupart des rponses techniques aux questions proviennent du site stackoverflow.com.


Je suis une des rares personnes  prendre le temps de constituer un script mysql ( l'ocassion FireBird), qui a t test dans mon environnement, pour rpondre aux attentes de l'internaute qui a un problme.
Mais toutes les questions n'ont pas besoin d'avoir un dveloppement, juste parfois une simple rponse crite, ou encore un lien vers une rubrique de Developpez.

A bien vous comprendre, vous ne trouvez pas la ou les rponse(s) de ce que vous cherchez.
La plupart du temps, la question a dj t pos mille fois, ou pire, vos explications ne sont pas comprhensibles.
Nous faisons notre possible pour rpondre  vos attentes, en fonction de notre disponibilit, mais en ce qui concerne les miracles, ce n'est pas de notre ressort.

@+

----------


## Neckara

De mme, j'ai eu l'occasion de poser des questions trs "tricky" dans les forums JavaScripts, et j'ai toujours reu une rponse.

Il est vrai qu'il a parfois fallu plusieurs jours avant que mon problme ne soit rsolue, mais encore une fois, c'tait des questions *trs* tricky. Le dernier en date tant un comportement bizarre du localStorage qui s'est avr tre d  un bug du navigateur quand l'option "conserver les cookies jusqu' la fermeture du navigateur" tait active.

C'est presque un miracle d'avoir trouv la rponse, et je peux assurer qu'il y a eu plusieurs membres trs actifs qui ont cherch le problme, qui ont crit et tests des codes, etc.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Design "vieillot" , sans doute mais la prsentation assez sobre en facilite la lecture.


Et je rajoute que le design fait srieux au final, permettant une accessibilit avec n'importe quel PC fusse-t-il antdiluvien (trs important le ct tout-terrain); octroyant au passage une paix quasi-royale chez les Clients professionnels, dans les lieux de consultation publics; valorisant chez des ami(e)s, etc.

On est vraiment chez des _dveloppeurs et IT pro_ francophones et a fait plaisir et rend fier d'avoir une profession "technique" (souvent "martyrise" par ailleurs) et, in fine, il m'arrive de citer le fait que je contribue  mon chelle  _developpez_ et ses plus de 900 000 inscrits.

Certains accueillent a d'un revers de la main (on voit o on met les "pieds" n-est-ce pas ?), d'autres font l'effort de regarder la page d'accueil du site et prennent tout  coup conscience de la complexit de nos mtiers; ce sont nos meilleurs ambassadeurs.

----------


## parchemal

> Salut parchemal.
> 
> 
> Je suis une des rares personnes  prendre le temps de constituer un script mysql ( l'ocassion FireBird), qui a t test dans mon environnement, pour rpondre aux attentes de l'internaute qui a un problme.
> Mais toutes les questions n'ont pas besoin d'avoir un dveloppement, juste parfois une simple rponse crite, ou encore un lien vers une rubrique de Developpez.
> 
> A bien vous comprendre, vous ne trouvez pas la ou les rponse(s) de ce que vous cherchez.
> La plupart du temps, la question a dj t pos mille fois, ou pire, vos explications ne sont pas comprhensibles.
> Nous faisons notre possible pour rpondre  vos attentes, en fonction de notre disponibilit, mais en ce qui concerne les miracles, ce n'est pas de notre ressort.
> ...


Bonjour  tous,

    J'ai rpondu en ayant en ide que: qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire pour amliorer ce qui est dj fait jusqu' prsent ?

    Ma remarque n'est pas du tout ngative. J'ai l'impression que je me suis mal exprim. En fait, l'ide c'est que nous devons tre plus spontan dans les rponses et crire plus d'articles techniques. C'est ma suggestion.

Bertrand

----------


## Sve@r

Bonjour (again)




> ...alors que j'utilise principalement Chrome !


Je respecte entirement ton choix mais bon, c'est pas le mien donc c'est pas le bon  ::aie:: 

Dsol, c'tait trop tentant  ::ave::   ::chin:: 

Un truc auquel je pense: essayer (si possible) d'uniformiser les sous-forums (autant que possible). Par exemple, en C, il y a "tous", "dbuter", "rseau", "bibliothques", "embarqu", "livres", "contribuez" et "tlchargez". En Python, il y a "tous", "gnral", "EDI/RAD", "GUI", "calculs scientifiques", etc etc etc et "exercices". Bon ok, GUI en C a ne veut rien dire. Mais n'y a-t-il pas des dbutants en Python ? N'y a-t-il pas des exercices en C ?

Et aussi fermer le droit au post dans la rubrique mre. J'ai rat plein de topics qui taient posts par des dbutants dans la rubrique mre alors que j'tais dans la sous-partie "dbutant". S'il y a des sous-rubriques qui couvrent tout le panel alors en gnral tout topic y a sa place et donc n'a rien  faire  la racine.

----------


## Flodelarab

Bonjour  ::coucou:: 

Je voudrais commenter l'affluence en fonction des rubriques.

Windows a au moins 85% du march.
Linux environ 3% du march.

Pourtant,
la rubrique Windows attire 3,1% du public, et
la rubrique Linux attire 2,8% du public.

Cette presque galit parat normale, mais elle ne l'est pas !
Cela veut dire que developpez.com est un site trs apprci des linuxiens.

*Les linuxiens ont soif de scripts et viennent sur developpez.com.*

----------


## Bousk

> Un truc auquel je pense: essayer (si possible) d'uniformiser les sous-forums (autant que possible). Par exemple, en C, il y a "tous", "dbuter", "rseau", "bibliothques", "embarqu", "livres", "contribuez" et "tlchargez". En Python, il y a "tous", "gnral", "EDI/RAD", "GUI", "calculs scientifiques", etc etc etc et "exercices". Bon ok, GUI en C a ne veut rien dire. Mais n'y a-t-il pas des dbutants en Python ? N'y a-t-il pas des exercices en C ?.


Autant uniformiser les hirarchies pourquoi pas (dans la limite o elles ont du sens), autant je serais plutt pour le retrait des catgories "dbutant" qui 'ont pas grand sens imo. Tout comme je ne trouve pas "exercice" super pertinent vu que le forum n'a pas vocation  faire les exercices (en tous cas c'est notre politique sur la section C++).

----------


## Benbout

D'accord avec vous. D'ailleurs, certains forums ont tellement de sous forums que l'utilisateur a tendance  s'y perdre et finalement poster dans le mauvais.

----------


## Beanux

Je partage les retours de Matthieu Vergne et Jipt sur l'valuation bas sur plusieurs critres et l'amlioration de la fonction de recherche.


Sinon comme a au pif, que la banireet l'image pointent sur developpez.net et pas sur le.com (oups  ::roll:: ).
Il me semble utile de mettre des flux pas seulement pour l'actu, mais pour le reste du forum.

Sinon surtout pas plus d'actus  scandale (certains s'en chargent dja). Il y a dja assez de cristallisation des dbats, c'est dja pas gagn de l'viter sur le technique, vitons de tuer les possibilits d'en avoir.

----------


## MFDev

Hello,
Dveloppant principalement en mode Delphi, il est vrai qu'au fil des annes, la communaut s'est largement tiole... et c'est la communaut qui fait vivre un langage, et le site, ce ne sont pas que les rdacteurs et modrateurs... !
Le site me convient trs bien, sauf en mode tablette, o il faut aller en bas de page pour passer en mode version ordinateur... pas trs logique.
Il est vrai aussi que pour la majorit des rponses  des questions de dveloppement, on se retrouve sur stackoverflow, en mode anglais, pas toujours ais...
Dans google, on ne trouve que marginalement des liens  des questions vers DVP, problme de recensement ? C'est vrai que Google a fait l'impasse sur les forums dans les recherches simples.
J'apprcie normment le travail fait par les membres rdactionnels, cela demandant beaucoup de temps et d'investissement.
Ce site est une mine d'or d'infos, de documents, de tutoriels, ... assez unique en son genre, surtout en mode franais...  ::mrgreen:: 
Merci  tous pour vos connaissances partages.
Fabrice

----------


## EricRG

Bonjour,

Oui, d'accord, l'ergonomie du site n'est pas " la mode" ok ok ok.

N'empche : elle est trs claire, sans surcharge et trs efficace !!!

Je me mfie beaucoup des mise  jours des "ergonomies de sites " pour-que-ce-soit-plus-moderne-cool-et-tout-a ... et qui au final donnent unrsultat moins efficace, moins clair  utiliser et dans lesquelles l'on ne sait plus o trouver l'information !!!

Si un petit relookage ne ferait pas de mal (quoique je prfrerais que les bnvoles - chapeau bas !!! - utilisent le temps qu'ils peuvent consacrer au contenu plutt qu' une refonte de la charte graphique) il faudrait ne rien toucher (c'est juste mon avis)  l'organisation....

C'est vrai que si l'on pouvait mieux consulter sur smartphone ce serait trs bien (c'est peut-tre a le plus utile) !!!

merci merci beaucoup pour l'excellent travail depuis des annes !!!

 ::):

----------


## said03

Nous aimerions vous remercier de votre aimable travail et courage qui nous ont permis de savoir que vous teniez compte de nos lectures sur votre sites.
Pour parfaire votre travail, ce serait mieux de voir si les donnes ayant le plus grand nombre de pourcentage en terme de consultation sont ceux que vous publiez en masse car il se pourrait que d'autres n'ont pas un plus grand nombre de pourcentage parce que vous ne les publiez pas en grand nombre.

----------


## dmganges

Bonjour,
- Je ne suis pas un fan du design, celui de Developpez me convient parfaitement.
- Je ne suis pas un consommateur de potins d'information. Bien que *Google Science/High-Tech* traite essentiellement de l'actualit smartphone, il me permet de ne pas rater l'essentiel sur 01net ou ZDNet et a me suffit !
- Je suis nul en anglais, j'apprcie Developpez en franais ! j'ai un mal fou  comprendre le systme de rponse de Stackoverflow que je consulte sans plaisir lorsque je ne trouve pas mon bonheur ailleurs.
- Je trouve le principe de gestion des pices jointes de Developpez : mode d'insertion au fur et  mesure dans le texte *OU* toutes regroupes  la fin, pas trs vident notamment pour les nouveaux arrivants. Une insertion directe dans le texte  partir de l'outil de capture, autrement dit  partir du presse-papier, serait un plus. 

Dans le temps j'avais suggr la *possibilit de s'abonner*  un service d'avertissement en temps rel sur un forum ou groupe de forums lorsqu'un *nouveau sujet* tait post. Pourrait tre utile, il me semble, sur des forums peu actifs comme Perl.
J'utilise toujours un programme perso pour pallier ce manque, mais maintenant je suis vieux et ne participe plus beaucoup, mes connaissances ne sont plus  niveau...  ::lol:: 

Merci  toutes les personnes qui font vivre ce forum !

----------


## threshold

Ce serait bien d'avoir une version mobile du site qui soit digne de ce nom !

----------


## chrtophe

> Dans le temps j'avais suggr la possibilit de s'abonner  un service d'avertissement en temps rel sur un forum ou groupe de forums lorsqu'un nouveau sujet tait post.


Tu peux t'abonner au flux RSS d'un forum particulier, licne orange en haut  droite  cot de face de bouc. Tu auras alors un marque page dynamique des dernires discussions.

Tu peux aussi t'abonner  une discussion particulire dans outils de la discussion juste au dessus du titre du 1er post, tu pourras alors retrouver dans ton tableau de bord toutes les discussions auxquelles tu es abonn et  ou il y a eu des modifications depuis ton dernier passage.

----------


## OButterlin

Personnellement, je trouve l'ergonomie du site beaucoup trop lourde et vieillotte, je suis oblig d'utiliser le plugin Stylus pour le rendre plus lisible... trop de place perdue pour des informations qui n'ont pas beaucoup d'intrt.
Idem pour le formatage des tutos... 
J'en conviens, il est difficile de plaire  tout le monde... ce n'est pas parce que je fais une allergie au bleu qu'il faut tout revoir  ::mouarf:: 

Un truc que j'avais dj demand il y a quelques annes : avoir la possibilit d'exclure les discussions "Rsolue".
Mon utilisation tant plus de rpondre aux personnes ayant des problmes que de la recherche d'information, les lignes rsolues me surcharge la liste des discussions.
Je verrai bien une checkbox pour activer ce filtre  la demande... voir, cerise sur le gteau, la possibilit d'enregistrer cette option dans des prfrences utilisateur pour retrouver le mme tat entre plusieurs sessions... mme un cookie m'irait  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...avoir la possibilit d'exclure les discussions "Rsolue"...


Et pourtant ...? c'est souvent dans les discussions "Rsolue" que je trouve le plus d'informations utiles. Le fait de pouvoir poser une question complmentaire  dans ces discutions est un gros plus dans la mesure o un problme semblable peut ne donner qu'une rponse partielle (a cause de diffrentes versions de logiciels ou d'OS par exemple).

----------


## disedorgue

Pour ma part, le manque est un outil de prparation de tutoriel avec sauvegarde (trs temporaire, si besoin) afin de pouvoir prparer un tutoriel de faon intermittente et sans se demander comment l'crire et ensuite le proposer en relecture.
Dans les faits, j'ai eu et j'ai toujours quelques ides de tutoriels mais ne pouvant sauvegarder et/ou avoir accs  une preview du document en construction, je ne me suis jamais jeter  l'eau.
Et je pense que d'autres personnes sont dans mon cas.

(Ou alors, je n'ai pas trouver comment faire...  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Tu as essay en mode *billet blog* ? Il y  par exemple Hinaut Romaric qui fait ses tutoriels comme a, c'est aussi simple que de faire un message forum : exemple.

----------


## phpaya

Bonjour  tous,
J'interviens pour la premire fois car ce sondage concerne l'volution de ce site que j'utilise depuis de nombreuses annes. J'avoue, j'ai t consommateur et non membre actif.
Je n'ai pas lu les 6 pages de commentaires, juste survoles.

- Je confirme l'impression de plusieurs membres. Je ne dsire pas une refonte complte du site, bien au contraire. Du "one page", non merci. Le ct vieillot fait la force de ce site. On adhre car on veut du contenu et pas de la frime.
La charte couleur peut voluer, le logo peut tre, mais pas l'esprit. C'est un site fait pour traverser les modes, donc, une approche dpouille et fonctionnelle (ce qui n'interdit pas des volutions).
Je n'ai pas test la version mobile, mais quand je dois dvelopper, je ne suis pas sur mon mobile.

- J'aime la newsletter et je l'attends avec impatience. La prsentation actuelle me convient aussi. Quelques publicits ncessaires  la vie du site ne me gnent pas car elles apportent des "nouvelles". La section Troll est un instant d'humour  conserver. Il faut conserver aussi la pluralit des sujets abords, le ct "matos" me manque souvent un peu, mais ce n'est pas vident d'tre exhaustif et de plaire au plus grand nombre.

- Faire vivre toutes les rubriques du site est mission impossible. C'est crit en Franais, donc, poubelle ! Si un jour j'ai le courage de publier un article, il me faudra utiliser l'Anglois (la perfide Albion). Je n'ai pas le choix. C'est donc un miracle de voir encore des sites en Franais de qualit. Dveloppez en fait partie (le  disparat dj dans l'URL ...).

- Enfin, quelques cadres supplmentaires de publicit qui aideraient  la vie du site ne gneraient pas. Mais en rapport avec l'Informatique.

Je n'ai pas d'ide pour les forums, il y a de tout et c'est difficile de trouver une voie.

Bonne continuation  tous !  ::P:  ::P:

----------


## freud

Bonjour  tous et  toutes,

Inutile de recommenter le sondage puisque je l'ai dj fait plus haut. J'ai juste une toute petite remarque: les noms de mois dans les dates d'inscriptions sous le pseudo commencent par s'affiches en langue anglaise alors que c'etait en franais.  ::):  
Encore merci  toute l'equipe de DVP.

----------


## chrtophe

> Pour ma part, le manque est un outil de prparation de tutoriel avec sauvegarde (trs temporaire, si besoin) afin de pouvoir prparer un tutoriel de faon intermittente et sans se demander comment l'crire et ensuite le proposer en relecture.
> Dans les faits, j'ai eu et j'ai toujours quelques ides de tutoriels mais ne pouvant sauvegarder et/ou avoir accs  une preview du document en construction, je ne me suis jamais jeter  l'eau.
> Et je pense que d'autres personnes sont dans mon cas.
> 
> (Ou alors, je n'ai pas trouver comment faire... )


Avec les outils de gabarisation, il est tout  fait possible de stocker une version temporaire dans un espace qui t'es attribu.

Des rdacteurs ou responsables de rubriques pourront t'aider, moi le premier. Le kit de rdaction est trs bien fait et assez facile  prendre en main. N'hsites pas  me contacter si tu souhaites crire des articles.

----------


## disedorgue

> Tu as essay en mode *billet blog* ? Il y  par exemple Hinaut Romaric qui fait ses tutoriels comme a, c'est aussi simple que de faire un message forum : exemple.


En effet, a a l'air de rpondre  mon besoin, il y a au moins le mode bauche... faut que je regarde a de plus prs.

Merci.

Si on avait a aussi cot tutoriel, se serait le bonheur, mais du moment que l'on puisse baucher un travail et qu'ensuite, on puisse le soumettre  relecture et/ou le passer cot tutoriel (dans mon cas), a me va.

----------


## f-leb

> Avec les outils de gabarisation, il est tout  fait possible de stocker une version temporaire dans un espace qui t'es attribu.


Et mme un aperu avec une version offline, le PDF...

----------


## dmganges

> Tu peux t'abonner au flux RSS d'un forum particulier, licne orange en haut  droite  cot de face de bouc. Tu auras alors un marque page dynamique des dernires discussions.
> 
> Tu peux aussi t'abonner  une discussion particulire dans outils de la discussion juste au dessus du titre du 1er post, tu pourras alors retrouver dans ton tableau de bord toutes les discussions auxquelles tu es abonn et  ou il y a eu des modifications depuis ton dernier passage.


Merci pour ta rponse chrtophe,
Pour les discussions auxquelles je participe, pas de PB je suis abonn d'office. Mon besoin est (tait) uniquement pour les nouvelles discussions.
Ce que je souhaitai c'est un avertissement par mail lorsqu'un nouveau sujet est post sur un forum donn.
Mon Firefox n'est pas ouvert en permanence, mon Thunderbird non plus, et je ne suis pas en permanence devant mon PC qui dort la plupart du temps.
Je me suis donc fait un petit programme Perl qui consulte une BAL et qui m'avertit par un message vocal lanc par Balabolka et la voix de synthse de Virginie.
Le Planificateur de tches rveille le PC si besoin et lance le programme rgulirement.
Virginie lit  haute voix l'objet du message, ce qui me donne une ide de l'urgence  accorder...
Ainsi, si je suis dans la cuisine en train de monter une chantilly, je suis inform  ::lol:: 

Seul un gourmand peut comprendre le besoin d'une telle usine  gaz  ::mouarf::

----------


## OButterlin

> Et pourtant ...? c'est souvent dans les discussions "Rsolue" que je trouve le plus d'informations utiles. Le fait de pouvoir poser une question complmentaire  dans ces discutions est un gros plus dans la mesure o un problme semblable peut ne donner qu'une rponse partielle (a cause de diffrentes versions de logiciels ou d'OS par exemple).


C'est parce que tu te places en tant que chercheur d'informations... je me place en tant que donneur d'informations.
Du coup, a ne me sert  rien d'avoir toutes ces discussions rsolues.

----------


## Anomaly

> J'ai juste une toute petite remarque: les noms de mois dans les dates d'inscriptions sous le pseudo commencent par s'affiches en langue anglaise alors que c'etait en franais.


Merci pour ton signalement. C'est rsolu.  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> C'est parce que tu te places en tant que chercheur d'informations... je me place en tant que donneur d'informations.
> Du coup, a ne me sert  rien d'avoir toutes ces discussions rsolues.


Oui, mais si tu fermes la porte, c'est dommage pour ceux qui font des recherches et qui sont probablement les plus nombreux. De plus, reste que la solution donne pour la V.x d'un logiciel n'est pas obligatoirement valable pour la V.x+1 du mme logiciel sur le mme problme. Pour VMware, par exemple, les mmes erreurs se retrouvent rgulirement au fil des versions mais les solutions ne sont pas toujours exactement les mmes.

----------


## JCG44

Bonjour,

Dans l'ensemble je suis assez satisfait, ayant surtout utilis les cours et les tutoriels, mais on en veut toujours plus.

Merci  lquipe de Dveloppez .

----------


## touche_a_tout

Bonsoir,
Pleinement d'accord;



> Oui, je milite pour l'orthographe et le respect du trait d'union  l'impratif.


 j'ai mme propos  Claude Leloup de relire les articles et autres textes suivis du site. Je n'ai pas tenu longtemps car j'cris le suisse, tandis que le franais,  force de subir des rformes, ne ressemblera bientt plus  rien. Et le trait d'union  l'impratif subira bientt le mme sort que le circonflexe. 
Bon courage
Touche__tout

----------


## ymoreau

J'ai vu de nombreux posts qui trouvent l'interface actuelle sobre et sont contre une volution, elle est simple et comprhensible certes mais la tendance des sites plus rcents est de faire encore plus pur. Je ne sais pas exactement ce que vous imaginez avec une refonte graphique mais ces peurs-l me semblent infondes, les ergonomies les plus en vogues sont bien plus "simples" que celle de DVP selon moi. Il faut trouver un juste milieu pour afficher assez d'information mais pas trop, c'est trs dlicat mais je pense que DVP peut encore amliorer cet aspect. Il y a beaucoup de menus/sous-menus, bandeaux, onglets etc.

----------


## Artemus24

Salut  tous.

Je trouve que la navigation est parfois difficile  cause d'un manque de visibilit globale du site.
Par exemple, la bannire menu, je ne l'utilise jamais.

Le paramtrage de mon compte n'est pas trs ergonomique.
Quand on sait comment faire, c'est facile, mais si je dois passer une heure  comprendre comment cela fonctionne, on se dcourage pour la suite.
Je suis habitu au forum phpbb3. Pourquoi celui-ci ne possde pas le mme moteur ?

Je trouve qu'il y a trop d'informations sur la page d'accueil, et du coup, je ne m'y attarde pas.
Je pense qu'il faudrait revoir la prsentation, pourquoi ne pas faire minimaliste, disons sobre.

Comme je l'ai dit prcdemment, les notations ne me plaisent pas.
Si dans un sujet, un message est pertinent alors on le met en vidence, avec, pourquoi pas, un changement de couleur.
Mais noter chaque membre en fonction de leur intervention, ou de ce qui ne plait pas aux autres est une absurdit.
La notation est une opinion personnelle et ne reflte pas la vrit sur un sujet. Et de quelle vrit parlons-nous ?

Sinon dans l'ensemble, le site Developpez est une source inpuisable d'information dans le domaine informatique.
S'il n'existait pas, il aurait fallu l'inventer. Donc merci aux crateurs de ce site, et  tous ceux qui participent  son dveloppement.

@+

----------


## bvsud

Bonsoir  tous :

Personnellement, j'ai coch sur des "plus" relatifs  la documentation (PDF, cours, etc). 
Bien videmment, ce n'est *pas* une critique du site  - une rfrence incontournable. 
J'ai seulement mis l'accent sur ce dont je suis friand, outre, videmment, le forum.

Bonne soire  :;):

----------


## bytecode

Bonjour  tous, j'ai rien trouver sur la scurit ??

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Et a : *Rubrique scurit* ?

----------


## bytecode

> Et a : *Rubrique scurit* ?


Je parlais de "rien" pour amliorer cette rubrique, ce n'est pas la plus suivis, mais il en faut pour tous les gots. merci pour le lien :-)

----------


## ymoreau

Pour revenir sur le sujet sensible de _stackoverflow_ et _DVP_ : Cela dpend sans doute des gots mais le succs du format de stackoverflow me parait incontestable, il a t adapt  des tas de sujets (ubuntu, math, culture SF etc).

Donc dans l'ide de prserver une communaut francophone et un site franais pas centralis aux US, pourrait-on adapter certains avantages de ce format stackoverflow  DVP ? Je pense surtout aux questions trs techniques, brves qui amnent  des rponses prcises.
Par exemple : pouvoir noter dans le post de la question une rponse particulire qui a amen  la solution (ce n'est pas toujours valable car des fois c'est tout le fil qui amne  la solution mais a arrive).
La notation des sujets me semble assez peu utilise, peut-tre que reporter les votes du post en lui-mme en tant que note du sujet serait plus pertinent ?
Lors d'une recherche on ne voit pas si un rsultat est un sujet rsolu ou non, on ne voit pas non plus  quel sous forum il appartient (cela peut aider  voir rapidement si le sujet correspondra  notre recherche).

----------


## Gopina

Chers membres de club, j'apprcie beaucoup ce forum car a m'a beaucoup dans mes tudes mais plusieurs sujets poss non pas taient traits

----------


## mm_71

Un truc  propos des pices jointes:

Au bout d'un certain temps on oublie les noms de fichiers dj posts et il arrive qu'on rutilise un nom de fichier dj mis en PJ. Dans ce cas le nouveau fichier va remplacer l'ancien y compris dans l'affichage du forum et on aura l'ancien message avec une image sans rapport avec la choucroute. Il faudrait un truc pour viter a.

----------


## dourouc05

> La notation des sujets me semble assez peu utilise, peut-tre que reporter les votes du post en lui-mme en tant que note du sujet serait plus pertinent ?


C'est dj le cas : les votes pour le _premier_ message sont convertis en toiles (un ngatif : deux toiles ; un positif : cinq toiles).

----------


## Bousk

Je ne connaissais pas a mais c'est assez trange : La plupart des sujets n'auront pas de vote sur le premier message,  l'inverse si le premier message est daub, en votant ngativement on lui attribue 2 toiles, le mettant plus en avant qu'un autre normal qui ne sera normalement pas vot et n'aura donc aucune toile  ::?:

----------


## mm_71

> Je ne connaissais pas a mais c'est assez trange : La plupart des sujets n'auront pas de vote sur le premier message,  l'inverse si le premier message est daub, en votant ngativement on lui attribue 2 toiles, le mettant plus en avant qu'un autre normal qui ne sera normalement pas vot et n'aura donc aucune toile


Oui, je viens de regarder et ce message:
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...ndre-citation/
qui a 8 rouges et 0 verts a bien 2 toiles. Il y-aurait quelque chose  corriger sur ce point.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Moi non plus, je ne savais pas. Du coup, il suffit de savoir  :;):  A titre d'exemple, il y avait un sujet qui avait 3* avec des + et des - (et une majorit de -). Comme j'ai trouv le sujet sans intrt, j'ai rajout un - ... et il est pass  2*. Du coup j'en dduis : 
2* = sujet peu ou pas intressant3 ou 4* = sujet avec des avis partags5* = sujet intressant0* = sujet not par personne, ni en + ni en -
Tout compte fait, c'est pas si mal  ::D:

----------


## Bousk

C'est pas mal, mais je trouverais plus logique qu'un vote ngatif n'entraine aucune toile, et qu'il faille des votes positifs pour inverser ceci.
0 vote ou votes ngatifs : Rien
Vote positifs uniquement : 5 toiles
Mix : Etoiles = positifs - ngatifs, et si a fait 0, rien

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Oui, ou :
0 = aucun jugement1 = que du ngatif (ou plus de 75% de ngatif)2 = plutt ngatif (ou entre 50 et 75% de ngatif)3 = galit entre positif et ngatif4 = plutt positif (ou entre 50 et 75% de positif)5 = que du positif (ou plus de 75% de positif)
Plus il y a d'toiles, plus le sujet est intressant, il si aucun jugement : Rien, ce qui semble assez naturel, surtout juste aprs la cration d'un nouveau fil.

----------


## mumen

Look
Rien  ajouter sur le look : pas top, pas moderne. Mais au niveau fonctionnel, a marche, c'est peaufin sur des annes et comme le disent d'autres dans ce fil, vouloir trop changer pourrait tre pire que mieux. C'est un travail plutt basique uniquement sur le css... mais sacrment difficile puisqu'il faudra  plaire  tous. Le mieux serait de proposer des styles alternatifs, avec un bac  sable, et _lus parcimonieusement_,  la manire DVP : avec srieux, rigueur, exigence, discussions, votes, etc.

Motifs de la notation
Comme plusieurs personnes sur le fil, je trouve que les notations apportes sur chaque message devrait tre augment d'un motif. Mais j'ajoute que ce _motif devrait pouvoir effectuer certaines modifications automatises de l'exprience utilisateur_. C'est une rflexion gnrale sur l'ide de forum, pas seulement celui ci. L'ide, c'est la visibilit, c'est la mise en valeur du contenu en fonction de ce que les gens, qui se sont attachs  comprendre un message donn, ont pens. C'est l'exploration prudente mais volue du niveau mta : la discussion sur la discussion. Peut tre que ce niveau est dj explor quelque part ici, je l'ignore. Mais en lisant la somme des commentaires de ce fil, je n'ai pas eu cette sensation.

Matriellement, au lieu de cliquer sur "+" ou "-" pour donner son avis, on choisirait un motif dans une liste droulante. Ce motif serait un jugement, traduit en points selon une norme tablie et paramtre collgialement, et modifiant certaines caractristiques visuelles ou ergonomiques du message en question (illuminer, cacher, griser, barrer, filtrer, etc.). Quand une personne juge un message, elle sait pourquoi, mais cette information est perdue alors mme qu'elle contient tout ce dont a besoin un forum pour dgager de la gangue les contenus de qualit. La notation ne dit finalement rien sur le message, puisqu'il faut le lire pour comprendre ce qui se passe, pour savoir si de l'information est contenue dedans, pour savoir si la note est influence par sensibilit ou par la raison...

Par exemple, le motif "Hors sujet" rpt un certain nombre de fois sur une rponse donne, la rendrait _reconnaissable sans qu'il soit besoin de la lire_, par un choix de couleur (sombre) ou bien en la repliant, ou mme carrment par un systme de filtres utilisateurs : "ne pas voir tel ou tel motif".

De mme pour rpter l'ide d'un autre dans ce fil, un motif donnerait un indicateur de pertinence (c'est bien la vocation premire de la notation) par rapport  la question, d'approche de la solution par une mise en valeur (brillante), mais comme ce serait billet par billet, le lecteur pourrait "voir son chemin" directement sans passer par toutes les tergiversations et impasses habituelles d'une question complexe. Un motif, non sanctionnant, pourrait tre "Impasse de la discussion".

Des normes d'application des motifs pourraient  terme modifier les comportements dans une direction voulue par la majorit : si par exemple une seule insulte, insinuation, provocation se trouvait dans un message, quelle que soit la valeur de son contenu par ailleurs, alors chacun se sentirait autoris  lui mettre le motif correspondant, parce que ce serait une dcision collgiale stratgique de typer "Insulte" mme un message techniquement parfait qui en contiendrait une seule. L'utilisateur d'un tel billet n'aurait plus qu' diter rapidement et esprer que ses juges le remarqueraient et enlveraient leur notation... ou aurait un recours auprs de l'administration.

L'ide est aussi de guider tous les rdacteurs, mme et surtout dbutants, vers l'criture de contenus dissocis dans des rponses spares : ici "je propose une aide", ici "je raconte une anecdote", ici "un recadrage", ici "une remarque dsobligeante", etc. L'auteur pourrait ainsi typer lui mme sa rponse lors de la rdaction "Je fais du recadrage, j'apporte ma solution, etc". Incidemment, le motif doit donc pouvoir exprimer la "Confusion des genres" qui va inciter son auteur  diter son message ou  mieux penser les suivants.

De mme un motif de notation pourrait viser  guider et responsabiliser les dbutants qui ont si peu l'occasion de glaner des points : "Question bien pose" ou d'tre averti qu'on a bloqu sur la lecture : "Mal rdig, incomprhensible, manque d'lments". C'est un autre aspect des choses, les motifs seraient un guide vivant des bonnes pratiques _que l'on aurait constamment_ _sous le nez_ et non un obscur texte de la faq que personne ne lit, sauf ceux qui veulent bien donner du temps "faire la leon"  quelqu'un... D'ailleurs chaque motif, lors de son apparition, serait l'occasion d'associer un texte explicatif des bonnes manires : "Comment formuler une bonne question", "Quel est le rapport de DVP  l'insulte", etc.

Mme si elle fait un peu scolaire, mme si elle permet trop facilement de "rgler discrtement ses comptes" comme dit une autre personne dans ce fil, la notation actuelle est pertinente et de plus elle est fondamentalement intgre dans le fonctionnement du site. 

L'ide d'associer un motif au jugement est une extension du systme de notation, ou un point serait attribu  la rponse en fonction du motif (-1 pour insulte, -1 pour hors sujet, +1 pour question bien pose, +1 pour avance vers la solution ou solution, 0 pour impasse, etc. La note peut aussi tre une fraction, arrondie  l'affichage, permettant de rgler finement la tolrance du site  certains comportements, comme par exemple "-0.25" pour un hors sujet, si l'on veut admettre un certain laxisme dans le hors sujet,  condition qu'il soit isol dans une seule rponse spare du reste, donc typable sans quivoque, donc masquable sans quivoque. A ce titre la notation de _jugement_ serait dissociable de la notation de _raction de l'interface_ : si le hors sujet n'est pas pnalis, il doit quand mme se voir tout de suite.

Un motif "Meilleure solution", mme en plusieurs messages, pourrait se voir augment d'un motif  rflchir : "Solution de rfrence". Je dis  rflchir, car il peut aboutir  une structure distincte du pur forum et s'approchant des faqs : plutt que de rdiger des nouveaux lments de faqs, donner un lien "nettoy" de ses scories par le typage, d'une enfilade amenant  la solution de rfrence parmi d'autres.

Le pire ennemi du forum est la confusion des genres au sein d'une mme rponse et qui se rpand  tout le fil. Il y a beaucoup de discipline chez DVP, ce qui minimise dj efficacement ce problme, mais qui prend du temps et de l'nergie aux "anciens" qui souvent font la "police". Je pense que le typage des rponses est de nature  librer une partie de cette nergie utilise  faire le shrif.

Si la direction est retenue, aller plus loin dans la rflexion implique d'envisager associer plusieurs motifs non contradictoires  une mme rponse et aussi, comme le dit quelqu'un dans le fil de pouvoir connatre l'auteur du jugement.

L'adjonction du motif est ce qui permet, en la structurant, de recueillir  chaud une certaine expertise instantane des lecteurs, mais en allant au del du simple "bien/pas bien" de la notation. Cette expertise serait videmment hritable par le fil et par l'utilisateur. C'est thiquement discutable : savoir que telle personne insulte facilement, pose bien ses questions, etc., mais la question de la notation posait dj ce problme thique et l'on sait que le forum,  la base, tourne toujours  la foire d'empoigne s'il a du succs et si l'on ne fait rien.

----------


## Aden77

::roll::  Bon travail. Merci pour l'quipe.

----------


## chrtophe

> L'ide d'associer un motif au jugement est une extension du systme de notation, ou un point serait attribu  la rponse en fonction du motif (-1 pour insulte, -1 pour hors sujet, +1 pour question bien pose, +1 pour avance vers la solution ou solution, 0 pour impasse, etc. La note peut aussi tre une fraction, arrondie  l'affichage, permettant de rgler finement la tolrance du site  certains comportements, comme par exemple "-0.25" pour un hors sujet, si l'on veut admettre un certain laxisme dans le hors sujet,  condition qu'il soit isol dans une seule rponse spare du reste, donc typable sans quivoque, donc masquable sans quivoque. A ce titre la notation de jugement serait dissociable de la notation de raction de l'interface : si le hors sujet n'est pas pnalis, il doit quand mme se voir tout de suite.


Mais comment dcider d'un hors sujet ? ou dans le cas de plusieurs rponses diffrentes et valables laquelle est celle de rfrence ?  Par ailleurs, une personne essayant d'aider peut tre hors sujet, il serait alors dommage de la pnaliser. A mon avis il vaut mieux expliquer pourquoi la rponse est mauvaise dans le post plutt qu'une simple annotation.

Il reste possible de mettre des pouces verts en cas de bonnes rponses, beaucoup de rponses correctes n'obtiennent aucun pouces verts, bien que certains utilisateurs remercient sans mme utiliser le systme de notation.

Vous pouvez aussi proposer Les rponses de rfrence en vue d'intgration dans les faqs aux responsables de rubrique.

----------


## mumen

> Mais comment dcider d'un hors sujet ?


? je ne comprends pas, le hors sujet est des plus simple  dterminer. 




> ou dans le cas de plusieurs rponses diffrentes et valables laquelle est celle de rfrence ?


Un fil de discussion peut avoir plusieurs solutions valides et tre un fil de rfrence proposant plusieurs solutions valides.




> Par ailleurs, une personne essayant d'aider peut tre hors sujet, il serait alors dommage de la pnaliser.


D'o le choix judicieux des intituls pour les motifs : "Impasse" ou "Erreur" ne sonne pas pnalisant comme "Hors sujet".

Ce sont des questions de mise au point qui n'interdisent pas l'hypothse, mais qui demandent simplement de la prciser.

----------


## mumen

> beaucoup de rponses correctes n'obtiennent aucun pouces verts, bien que certains utilisateurs remercient sans mme utiliser le systme de notation.


Tout  fait, c'est un des problme que j'ai en tte avec cette ide. Ceux qui comme moi ne font quasiment que rpondre aux dbutants, _ce qui est quand mme le principe_ _premier_ _du forum_, ne rcoltent jamais la reconnaissance de leur labeur par les points.

Je ne pense pas que le motif puisse directement rgler cela, mais qu'il pourrait entraner des changements d'attitude allant dans ce sens.

Bon, je ne suis pas un architecte avec un plan que je voudrais dfendre. Je sais trs bien que ce forum, de par sa taille, est trs conservateur et c'est comprhensible, logique. J'ai lev le pied ici parce que a ne me convient pas, je n'aime que la cration, les dfis  l'imagination. Je perds encore mon temps... et le vtre avec des textes bien trop longs, qui, n'tant pas de l'expertise mais de l'expectative, sont dplacs ici.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Pourquoi dans ce cas ne pas crire des billets blog, ou des tutoriels ou articles, et les poster en rponse sur le forum quand c'est pertinent ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Je ne pense pas que le problme des + et des - se pose vraiment dans les rubriques techniques. Dans ce cas, c'est simple.
Je pose une question, je n'obtiens pas de rponse, je ne met rien.Je pose une question, j'obtiens une rponse valable, je met un + ou plusieurs si plusieurs rponses ont contribu  la solution.Je pose une question sur Linux et j'ai comme rponse "il n'y a pas de problme sous Windows" (par exemple) je met un - car c'est une rponse qui ne sert absolument  rien.On m'informe que la dernire version de LibreOffice vient de sortir, je met un +, je tlcharge, et j'installe.
En fait, le problme se trouve dans les fils d'actualit o certains s'acharnent  faire des rponses plus ou moins trollesques, provocantes, HS (par exemple en mlant la politique  un sujet dans lequel elle n'a rien  faire), etc... L, on voit fleurir des + et des - sans explications et bien entendue anonyme. Ce sont dans ces fils d'actualit que le problme de la notation se pose, pas dans les fils purement techniques.

----------


## mm_71

> En fait, le problme se trouve dans les fils d'actualit o certains s'acharnent  faire des rponses plus ou moins trollesques, provocantes, HS (par exemple en mlant la politique  un sujet dans lequel elle n'a rien  faire), etc... L, on voit fleurir des + et des - sans explications et bien entendue anonyme. Ce sont dans ces fils d'actualit que le problme de la notation se pose, pas dans les fils purement techniques.


Je crois avoir lu quelque part dans la doc du forum que les points attribus ou retirs dans les fils non techniques n'taient pas pris en compte dans le profil. Si j'ai raison ( A vrifier ) ce n'est donc pas un problme.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Moi surtout ce que j'en constate c'est que les bons intervenants ont le plus souvent un nombre massif de plus au total, donc c'est pas quelques moins donns par quelques trolls sur un sujet actualits qui vont changer quoi que ce soit  leur rang et encore moins  leur vie  ::mouarf:: 

Le systme est simple et fonctionne globalement trs bien dans le cas gnral, et que dans le dtail il y  des choses parfois regrettables ou vexantes sur les forums non techniques, et je dirais peu importe, c'est qu'une sorte de "gadget" au dpart, inutile de lui donner trop d'importance. Mme sur les forums non technique le systme ne marche pas si mal parce que les trolls les plus extrmes se prennent parfois des voles de -10 c'est plutt comique au final. Certains le font mme exprs je pense (genre Fleur en plastique )  ::lol::

----------


## Flodelarab

Pardon de me rveiller aprs la bataille. Je sais ce que j'aimerais changer dans developpez.com : *les liens dans le tableau de bord, pour les discussions*.

Nous avons la possibilit d'aller au premier message, ou au dernier message, d'une discussion  laquelle nous sommes abonns.
Mais, ni l'un, ni l'autre ne m'intressent. 
Je voudrais aller *au premier message non lu*. 
Donc je suis oblig d'aller au premier message, puis de cliquer sur "aller au premier message non lu".
Et je peste, jour aprs jour.
Ne pourrait-on pas avoir un lien direct vers le premier message non lu directement dans le tableau de bord ?



Et tant qu' faire des dolances, j'aimerais des boutons, dans l'diteur, pour les balises:
    [ c ][ /c ]    [ latex ][ /latex ]    [ edit ][ /edit ]    [ HS ][ /HS ]

----------


## Bousk

> Ne pourrait-on pas avoir un lien direct vers le premier message non lu directement dans le tableau de bord ?


Si, et on l'a dj d'ailleurs

La petite boule bleue  gauche  ::koi::

----------


## Flodelarab

::oops::  La honte. Je rentre sous terre. Je n'avais jamais vu.

Merci.

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

En fait ce forum est relativement puissant et riche en fonctionnalits par rapport aux trucs simplets qu'il y a sur le net.
Je comprends que pour le grand public et les dbutants developpez.net a ressemble un peu  une usine  gaz complique mais pour les professionnels cest un vrai outil de travail  ::ccool::

----------


## arond

> Je suis trs surpris de lire a, je pensais que a n'intressait que trois pels et un tondu les Pi, Arduino et consorts


Peut tre que ce site regroupe tout les pels et tondus de France ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## OButterlin

> La honte. Je rentre sous terre. Je n'avais jamais vu.
> 
> Merci.


Bah non, c'est leurs icnes qui ne sont pas bien reprsentatives... voir pas trs utiles... L'enveloppe avec "vous avez n messages dans cette discusion etc..." bof...  ::aie:: 

Je pense qu'un menu (click droit par exemple) permettrait de regrouper toutes ces fonctions sans surcharger l'IHM.

Idem pour le reste d'ailleurs, des menus droulants permettraient d'avoir un systme plus lger visuellement... mais ce n'est que mon avis  :;):

----------


## f-leb

> Envoy par f-leb
> 
> 
> Je suis trs surpris de lire a, je pensais que a n'intressait que trois pels et un tondu les Pi, Arduino et consorts
> 
> 
> Peut tre que ce site regroupe tout les pels et tondus de France ?





> _En ancien franais, un pel est, dans un sens mtaphorique pjoratif, un avare, une canaille, un misreux, c'est--dire quelqu'un de peu frquentable.
> 
> A ces sens, il faut aussi ajouter plus tard celui qui est pel parce qu'atteint de 'pelade', affection du cuir chevelu faisant craindre aux autres,  tort, un risque de contamination.
> Quant au tondu, s'il l'tait, c'est parce qu'il avait la teigne, dermatose parasitaire du cuir chevelu (d'o les 'teigneux' de Rabelais).
> 
> Nous avons donc affaire ici  des gens qui taient considrs comme malsains ou malpropres et ce sont eux qui ont t choisis autrefois pour, dans notre expression, dsigner des personnes sans intrt,  viter._


L'expression "trois pels et un tondu" tait sans doute mal choisie ::aie:: 

Donc si comme nous dans les rubriques Hardware/Embarqu vous tes pestifrs, cholriques ou plus simplement pouilleux, vous tes aussi les bienvenus pour contribuer sur Developpez ::mouarf::

----------


## griggione

RE




> L'expression "trois pels et un tondu" tait sans doute mal choisie
> 
> Donc si comme nous dans les rubriques Hardware/Embarqu vous tes pestifrs, cholriques ou plus simplement pouilleux, vous tes aussi les bienvenus pour contribuer sur Developpez

----------


## Fabiani

Bonjour,

J'ai vot pour plus de tutos. J'aimerai bien une section entire (moteurs de jeu) consacre  Godot.
La version 3  l'air intressante et aboutie mais y a pas grand chose en franais. Je sais qu'il y a dj un
petit tuto sur developpez (Jeremy Bullock) mais c'est trs insuffisant (multiplayers...) .

Salutations.

----------


## parchemal

Bonjour,

  Ce sondage pour l'instant nous apprend dj deux choses:

*1-) Plus de tutoriels et articles techniques*
   Sur ce point, chacun d'entre-nous devrait participer en apportant des rponses concrtes aux attentes de nos membres. Par exemple accompagner les nouveaux dans une dmarche participative qui consiste  les orienter  crire des articles dans leurs domaines de comptences. Certes les outils de rdaction existent dj et sont trs puissants, mais je trouve qu'il faut les vulgariser encore plus.

*2-) Plus de cours complets ou livres en ligne*
   Avoir des cours complets exige beaucoup de temps, (sur ce point on est dj bien lotis sur www.developpez.com). Je dirais qu'il faut accompagner ds le dpart le rdacteur en attirant son attention sur un apport nouveau par rapport  l'existant. Par exemple, si un membre a dj crit sur le sujet, il faut que le nouveau cours apporte un plus  l'existant. 

*Un plus pour moi*: quand je rdigeais le tutoriel sur Spring Boot et Services REST, j'ai eu l'appui de Mickael Baron qui m'a conseill de mettre l'accent sur les tests, et je pense que a t un plus dans le tutoriel.

Merci  tous
Bertrand Nguimgo

----------


## frenchlover2

Ouvrir une rubrique ddi exclusivement aux sig (systemes d'informations geographiques) pour faire beneficier l'amenagement du territoire et le developpement durable par le progrs de la technologie de l'informations

----------


## Invit

Ce forum existe dj  :;): 

 ::arrow::  SIG : Systme d'information Gographique

----------


## SMohamed6

Excellent travail d'analyse! Cette mobilisation permettra j'en suis certain  nouvel clat de developpez.net

----------


## Invit

Salut  tous,

Je trane sur pas mal de forums anglais/franais et ils ont tous le mme dfaut :  pas de process de peer reviewing.
J'ai scrt quelques articles ici  DVP en switching/routing /scu et au risque de me faire des ennemis, il y a  boire et  manger.
Mais il faut des 2 pour vivre.

VX

----------


## Bousk

Il y a bel et bien relecture technique des articles, plusieurs mme pour une grande majorit des articles (voire tous ?) qui prend la forme d'un sujet priv avec relectures, propositions de corrections, remise en forme etc... seulement a demande galement du temps - presque autant que l'criture d'un article en fait - et tout comme pour l'criture d'articles, les mains manquent toujours  ::?: 
Vous pouvez vous proposer pour y participer en vous rapprochant d'un responsable de la rubrique qui vous intresse.

----------


## Invit

Ok c'est not.
Je ferai part de mes remarques aux responsables de rubrique

A+, VX

----------


## Franois DORIN

> Je trane sur pas mal de forums anglais/franais et ils ont tous le mme dfaut :  pas de process de peer reviewing.


Il y a bien un tel processus. Il suffit de prendre un article crit par un membre (attention, pas une traduction !) et de regarder les remerciements. Exemple : https://laurent-rosenfeld.developpez...dre-les-bases/




> Nous tenons  remercier Laurent Ott, dourouc05 et LittleWhite pour les judicieuses suggestions et jlliagre pour la relecture orthographique de ce tutoriel.


Les auteurs de judicieuses suggestions ici sont les relecteurs techniques  :;): 

Par contre, il peut arriver, faute de volontaire, de devoir passer  l'tape suivante sans relecture orthographique. C'est pour cela que tout bonne me est la bienvenue  ::):

----------


## parchemal

Bonjour,
   Oui, la relecture technique et orthographique sont trs importantes. La relecture technique permet d'avoir un regard avis sur le tutoriel, et parfois vous amne  ajouter un chapitre pour rendre plus complet l'article. La relecture orthographique est elle aussi trs importante, et permet de rendre agrable et respectables les articles crits. D'ailleurs la dmarche de publications oblige de passer par ces tapes. 
    Et comme dit M Franois DORIN, il faut plus de volontaires, afin d'viter que les publications tranent par manque d'experts dans ces domaines.

Bertrand Nguimgo

----------


## Invit

A voir les pouces rouges quand on propose d'amliorer le transfert et la vulgarisation d'informations techniques, pas sr que je kiffe l'endroit :-(

Donc salut  tous.
VX

----------


## Franois DORIN

> A voir les pouces rouges quand on propose d'amliorer le transfert et la vulgarisation d'informations techniques, pas sr que je kiffe l'endroit :-(


Ne vous formalisez pas pour cela. Les "pouces rouges" veulent dire beaucoup de choses. Trop peut tre ! "Je ne suis pas d'accord", "commentaire inutile", "commentaire faux", etc.

Si vous regardez bien, vous constaterez que vous avez aussi des pouces verts  :;): 

Le pourquoi des pouces rouges, je ne peux pas me prononcer. Il faudrait demander aux auteurs et il peut y avoir de multiples raisons. Par exemple, votre premier commentaire



> Salut  tous,
> 
> Je trane sur pas mal de forums anglais/franais et ils ont tous le mme dfaut : pas de process de peer reviewing.
> J'ai scrt quelques articles ici  DVP en switching/routing /scu et au risque de me faire des ennemis, il y a  boire et  manger.
> Mais il faut des 2 pour vivre.
> 
> VX


peut avoir eu des pouces rouges pour plusieurs raisons :
 il est partiellement faux ; critique non constructive des articles prsents.

Certains ont pu donc manifester leur dsaccord vis--vis de cela. Maintenant, si on prend vos interventions dans leur globalit, on ressent (enfin en tout cas moi) que vous avez envie d'aider et que l'ide du peer reviewing tait  prendre comme une ide  mettre en place pour amliorer les choses (sauf que c'est dj le cas).

----------


## mjpmjp

bonjour,
il n'y a pas de recherche fondamentale
@+JP

----------


## Steinvikel

> Ne vous formalisez pas pour cela. Les "pouces rouges" veulent dire beaucoup de choses. Trop peut tre ! "Je ne suis pas d'accord", "commentaire inutile", "commentaire faux", etc.
> (...)


J'ai eu galement mon lot d'interrogations... j'avais auparavant moins de rigueur sur ma relecture lorsque je publiais des commentaires, certains tainent bourrs de fautes d'orthohraphes, et induisait une certaines indignation orthographique de quelques lectures, me le faisant savoir parfois par de simples pouces rouges (que je ne comprenais pas) et parfois accompagn d'une rponse me pointant ce problme.

Seules les rponses crites m'on permis de comprendre que la communaut de ce forum souhaitait une lecture des propos de chacuns contenant moins de fautes grossires d'critures.
...ds lors que l'on quitte le langage orale, ou crit, pour synthtiser tout un discours par quelques icones, on perd du sens. C'est dur, voir impossible, d'interprter 2 uniques icones  la place de tout un discour, mais on en tire au moins une direction gnrale >> apprci/pas_apprci  ou  d'accrod/pas_d'accord

----------

